# 2012 Presidential Debate - Townhall



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Tonight's debate is at 9pm for anyone interested in watching.  

Please feel free to drop by and chat about it.  Everybody is welcome!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching MSNBC of course.

Everyone seens excited and ready to get this started.  I wish the debates were held on weekends, I'm always tired the next day at work.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know if im going to watch the debate tonight, my husband is sick of the political season.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I don't know if im going to watch the debate tonight, my husband is sick of the political season.



Oh ok.  It's one of the more interesting nights of the campaign season but alright.


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to watch on youtube if I can. 

Remember, Biden used Romney's tactics and won. Obama can come back with a haunting vengeance.


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I don't know if im going to watch the debate tonight, my husband is sick of the political season.



Offer him a blowjob if he watches.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

nitroz said:


> I'm going to watch on youtube if I can.
> 
> Remember, Biden used Romney's tactics and won. Obama can come back with a haunting vengeance.



I don't know if he can be as aggressive as Romney or Biden but he does pretty well in Townhall debates.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

nitroz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if im going to watch the debate tonight, my husband is sick of the political season.
> ...



She has to decide for herself if it's worth all that..


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol! I need to show my husband this exchange


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 16, 2012)

Watching MSNBC's coverage.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ill watch whatever stream works.

Except MSNBC. I have standards.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

I think if they're pushing Obama into being very aggressive, it might be a mistake.  He has to talk about Libya, what he's accomplished in the past four years and what he intends to do in the next four years.  Why should we vote for him again.

He also has to remind Romney of his inconsistencies and especially pandering to the wealthiest among us.  He can bring up the tax shelters, women's issues and make him be specific about his policies.


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching MSNBC of course.
> 
> Everyone seens excited and ready to get this started.  I wish the debates were held on weekends, I'm always tired the next day at work.



I'm not watching anything yet, Sarah. I'm waiting for my son to finish up an archery lesson. I'll probably miss the first half hour! So be descriptive!!!


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I think if they're pushing Obama into being very aggressive, it might be a mistake.  He has to talk about Libya, what he's accomplished in the past four years and what he intends to do in the next four years.  Why should we vote for him again.
> 
> He also has to remind Romney of his inconsistencies and especially pandering to the wealthiest among us.  He can bring up the tax shelters, women's issues and make him be specific about his policies.



He also needs to talk about what kind of judges someone being advised by Robert Bork would put on the bench and why that matters.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching MSNBC of course.
> ...



Ok, Jill.  Don't worry, you'll probably see it replayed a million times tomorrow.  

I took archery when I was in grade school.  It is so fun.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I think if they're pushing Obama into being very aggressive, it might be a mistake.  He has to talk about Libya, what he's accomplished in the past four years and what he intends to do in the next four years.  Why should we vote for him again.
> ...



Yes, that too.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

What can the babbling fool Obama say that he hasn't been regurging for 5 years already?

America is sick of the song and dance man.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think an aggressive Obama is a good thing. However he needs to not allow Romney to dominate the conversation like last time. He needs to be energized and strong, and to have good solid answers for the American voters.


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> What can the babbling fool Obama say that he hasn't been regurging for 5 years already?
> 
> America is sick of the song and dance man.



If that we're true, your guy wouldn't be losing in the electoral college and struggling with the popular vote.

Just because you're delusional and Obama-deranged doesn't mean the rest of us are


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Breaking news-A picture of Obama before the debate This shocking news has been sent to us from Obama's hotel.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Breaking news-A picture of Obama before the debate This shocking news has been sent to us from Obama's hotel.



Pic didn't show up for me.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 16, 2012)

I think the debate will end up a draw I don't see Obama doing as bad as he did in the first debate and Romney knows he has momentum from the first debate and will be on guard not to make any big mistakes right now a draw is as good as a win for Romney.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

A draw is only as good as a win if it doesn't effect the polls.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Tonight's debate is at 9pm for anyone interested in watching.
> 
> Please feel free to drop by and chat about it.  Everybody is welcome!



I say Candy Crowley, but only if she asks questions that dont let thees assholes deflect the questions they are asked.  I do hope she go's "rogue" but in a way that dont let either of them off the hook. I dont see this debate being an open ass whipping like their first, Im looking for a shanking in the shower.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching* MSNBC of course*.
> 
> Everyone seens excited and ready to get this started.  I wish the debates were held on weekends, I'm always tired the next day at work.



Are you looking forward to another Chris wallace break down.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> I think the debate will end up a draw I don't see Obama doing as bad as he did in the first debate and Romney knows he has momentum from the first debate and will be on guard not to make any big mistakes right now *a draw is as good as a win for Romney.*



My take as well.

Obama spent half a billion to paint Romney as a blood sucking monster and disqualify him.

All Romney needs to do is continue to be himself, which will prove to America there is a viable alternative to the hopey changey horses ass which now holds the Office.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> A draw is only as good as a win if it doesn't effect the polls.



The VP debate was a draw it really didn't effect anything unless one man makes a major mistake I don't see this one changing anything either.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that's true, but even when the VP debate has been a decisive win, it hasn't really had much effect.

I don't think Romney needs a victory like Obama does, however these voters are clearly easily swayed by the debates, so I wouldn't say a draw is as good as a win for either candidate.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

I think this debate is going to get more viewers than the first one. The hype is over the top for both sides.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

They just annouced that Obama had Steak and Potates for dinner, is Mooochelle ok with that?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt would never think of being himself on stage. He would never recover from that.


----------



## BreezeWood (Oct 16, 2012)

just overcoming the first debate will be victory enough for Obama ... Romney's game plan will be just the opposite.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Obama has a disadvantage coming into this. I have no doubt that the media will try to spin this as a win regardless what happens and call him the come back kid. But he's going to feel pressured to come out swinging and be abnoxious as Biden was last week. If he does that, he will turn off more voters. If he doesn't, Romney will likely demonstrate his control of knowledge and the debate.

I dont think Obama has the power to come off as likeable. But we will see.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mitt would never think of being himself on stage. He would never recover from that.



Odd. He didn't have a problem being himself in the last debate.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think it's possible for Obama to answer any question
within the 2 minute limit...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney was not himself in the last debate.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching MSNBC of course.
> 
> Everyone seens excited and ready to get this started.  I wish the debates were held on weekends, I'm always tired the next day at work.



streaming CNN again. They got the focus group again.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go ...3 minute count down


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt would never think of being himself on stage. He would never recover from that.
> ...



He wasn't. Himself was the guy you saw talking to his money people and saying 47% of the country are deadbeats.

Himself was the guy who insulted the cookies given to him at a campaign event.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

"liberal media bias" is the political Godwins.

I should dig up the 1st debate thread and count how many times it's mentioned.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > A draw is only as good as a win if it doesn't effect the polls.
> ...



I think there is going to be a clear winner.  It will get bloodier than the VP debate too.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn Meagan kelly is hot.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

is candy wearing shoulder pads?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Batter up.......


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww he's so nervous.


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone beat Candy with a ugly stick...WYF CNN doesn't have anyone more attractive?


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, he wants to grow pell grants?

Since when?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt sounds like a Democrat


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Paying jobs....

In the Solar Energy Sector?


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama sucks cock!


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Obama sucks cock!



And eats fucking dogs!


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

same ole talking points  bammy


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama sounds more confident tonight. Looks like the altitude agrees with him


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's all pony up to pay for students to get an "education?"  



Haven't we been doing that?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok Candy, ask Romney to be more specific.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is lying.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney starting to hit him.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course he isn't being specific.  What the fuck is his 5 point plan


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

uh oh obammy is blinking heavily


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney is lying.



Denial is unhealthy.


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama sounds more confident tonight. Looks like the altitude agrees with him



Yeah except maybe he has something in his eyes......stop the fucking blinking.....maybe he's winking at sexay Candy


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is lying about Bankrupcy. lol


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama just called him a liar.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Libtards think they know everything. Sure they do. That's why the country is in the shitter.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Obozo lying now... LOL


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama looking strong


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney is lying.



Original


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

same ole same ole attack the rich


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello Mr. President. Welcome back.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Obama just called him a liar.



While lying his ass off. Ironic eh?


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama on the offensive less than three minutes in.

Should be a good debate!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama nails Romney on his advice to let auto companies go bankrupt


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Obama just called him a liar.



Anyone can call another person a liar. Too bad it's all obama's got.


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Obama looking strong



Well, looking better than his last performance shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney=more government solutions as well...................... Obama is honest about it, Romney and the republicans are not. See the answer romne gave that student.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is so not relaxed and it's making him come off incredibly scripted.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Obama sucks cock!
> ...


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

connected to cars..candy looks like she ate one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama avoiding the question about his energy secretary.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

1 point bitch.

Sit the fuck down, romney


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama nails Romney on his advice to let auto companies go bankrupt



Too bad Obama is lying and doesn't know what he's talking about. When a company goes through bankrupt, it goes through restructuring; it doesn't just disappear.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> 1 point bitch.
> 
> Sit the fuck down, romney



Romney is already hitting Obama hard on the facts, what exactly do you think he got a point on?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is providing more depth. Easy to do when you focus on facts.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

nlt said:


> connected to cars..candy looks like she ate one.



sit the fuck down, mitt.

Siddown.

Siddown.

Your time is up.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama brought his A Game tonight


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama dodges the question on gas prices.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2012)

fACT CHECK IS GONNA GET OBAMA!


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking to the future........by shutting down the Canadian fuel pipeline.....great job on that one


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Obama is so not relaxed and it's making him come off incredibly scripted.



This.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama on the offensive.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

avatar4321 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > 1 point bitch.
> ...



bullshit.

1 point plan, bitch.

Stfu, romney, you bitch.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney should come back with the pipeline.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama avoiding the question about his energy secretary.



LOL, my wife just said the same thing and she's pro- Obama


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

toro said:


> obama on the offensive.



1 point plan, bitch.


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

1st question - Obama won
2nd question - Obama won

Why? Obama explained his plan and provided detail.

Romney only said what he wanted to do. No plan, no detail.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama nails Romney on his advice to let auto companies go bankrupt
> ...



It does if it has no investment capital

Point Obama


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dang. Romney just hit him hard on energy.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

bammmm romney nailing him on energy


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Jackson said:


> fACT CHECK IS GONNA GET OBAMA!



I was just thinking the same thing about Romney


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Coal pollutes the air, dummy.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney does well with his rebuttal on energy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



So you can't even identify what he scored a point on! lol


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Jackson said:


> fACT CHECK IS GONNA GET OBAMA!



Fact check actually said the same thing he did almost ver batem.


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

When you're paying $10/gallon for gas, remember the 20 ducks.........probably relatives of Big Bird


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt just echoed Obama's energy plan. He said jobs are already coming back.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

"North America" energy independent.

You need Canada, bitches!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut him up Crowley.  Pipeline from Canada?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at all those heads nodding in agreement with Romney.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

The pipeline! 

'Bout time.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bammy aint happy


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh now Obama is smirking while Romney speaks.
Bullshit..World demand is down over the last 8 years.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Mr Obama said he wants everybody to have a great education, then he said he want's manufacturing jobs here in the US.  Guess what, college grads don't work in manufacturing.
Even a moron knows that.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Called him a liar again.  lol


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama just lying his ass off now LMAO


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Are you a Repub. Shill trying to make all Dems look like idiots?


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

all obama has got is romney lies...


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

We need to have a panel of Factcheckers with every debate.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2012)

Calling him a liar again!  Is that all he's got?   He cannot defend his record.  Cars that are more effecient like the Volt.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Fact-checking your ass, romney!!

LOLOL!!

Loving this!!


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

Chevy volt is bankrupt


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney goes on the attack.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney never said he's "a big coal guy"...
No mr president, you scuttled your "clean coal" idea.
And we still import far too much of our oil.
We should be using our oil and no one elses


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Ohhh shaking it up!


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, it doesn't. If GM were left to go bankrupt, a healthy car manufacturer would have stepped in and purchased GM's assets. Instead we subsidized a failing car company which is unable to compete in the global market and will need another bailout in the future just to remain in operation.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is being rude.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama cant answer...


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney: We are going to make America self reliant on energy, but we are going to open up the pipeline to import oil from canada.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

He's avoiding questions again. Shocking.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

attacking the oil companies again


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Because you mr president would not allow any drilling on those leases.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Score one to Obama on federal drilling.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney should mention the Obama quote to Venezuela "We want to be your best customer".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

hitting him on the price of gas. Beautiful


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

turn your back on the lying bitch!

let him lie.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a good debate.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 16, 2012)

General election debates are so boring and predictable. Obama is being more aggressive, which is good for him.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Score one to Obama on federal drilling.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

ohhhh romneys is punching hard.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, Romney looks like a massive douchebag right now.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2012)

YOu'll get your chance in a minute.  I'm still speaking!  Says Romney!  Good!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is very aggressive.  He keeps talking and talking.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> because you mr president would not allow any drilling on those leases.



ding ding ding!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

BOOM!!!!! Yes energy prices have zoomed skyward


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama, I hate to admit it is hammering Romney on oil production. Use it or lose it will resound with the public


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

nitroz said:


> Romney: We are going to make America self reliant on energy, but we are going to open up the pipeline to import oil from canada.




You actually believe Canada it different than North Dakota?

Obviously you need to get out more


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JustSomeGuy said:
> ...



Then why did the Hummer deal fall through?
Why hasn't anyone bought saturn or pontiac?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JustSomeGuy said:
> ...



There were no healthy car manufacturers in 2009.... That's why the government had to step in


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on Candy, don't let Mitt run the show.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> General election debates are so boring and predictable. Obama is being more aggressive, which is good for him.



So it does not matter if he is factual?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Romney is very aggressive.  He keeps talking and talking.



You loved it when Biden did that. Why the change of heart?


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Romney is very aggressive.  He keeps talking and talking.



Talking!

In a Debate!!!!




Outrageous!!!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

That was NOT the reason. 
Mr president, you want to get us off oil period.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL

What a beatdown.

We need the Mercy Rule


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> BOOM!!!!! Yes energy prices have zoomed skyward



BOOM!!  Lie through my teeth. 

Romney going down in flames....


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Funny comment from Obama about how Romney would bring down gas prices.


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 16, 2012)

There better not be a living soul on here crying over biden being rude after that...


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama's plan is to lie his ass off. Got it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Nutters are gonna have a Baaaaaaad week.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

The focus group dont like it when they have at each other.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> LOL
> 
> What a beatdown.
> 
> We need the Mercy Rule



Don't feel bad for Romney, he bit off more than he can chew.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > General election debates are so boring and predictable. Obama is being more aggressive, which is good for him.
> ...



This is a political "debate." The answer is obviously no.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

wind energy just laid off a bunch of people....


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

Solyndra romney!!!!

*say solyndra!!!!!*


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney, shut up about rules.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney making up the rules again


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Wind energy? Please..And putting it where?
How many green energy companies have closed or gone bankrupt. Taking federal tax dollars with them.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> There better not be a living soul on here crying over biden being rude after that...



Yeah, Obama has shown he can be ruder


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Candy get control of this fucking thing.

SIDDOW DICK!!


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

What?  Gasoline was cheap because we were on the verge of a recession?


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Strong leadership = Romney!


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So every car manufacturer took a bailout? Huh???


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIT...ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS MENTION SOLYNDRA.......oh well


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > BOOM!!!!! Yes energy prices have zoomed skyward
> ...



That's all your side has.....Just claim Romney is lying. Gee that will work
...


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Yeah, Mr Obama said he wants everybody to have a great education, then he said he want's manufacturing jobs here in the US.  Guess what, college grads don't work in manufacturing.
> Even a moron knows that.



Yup.  And then he talked about student loans.

The President is clueless.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



Exactly why his aggressive nature is futile.

Truth needs to go along with it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Nobody believes this jerk off. We all know that the world didn't begin 4 years ago.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Middle income users will be buried. Using Biden against Obama. Beautiful isnt it?


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



and we prove it.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> What?  Gasoline was cheap because we were on the verge of a recession?



that's what the man said.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Romny was in the negatives with that last display between questions.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh yes, everyone knows you're so concerned about the middle class.  He is such a liar.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

What deductions?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Nobody believes this jerk off. We all know that the world didn't begin 4 years ago.



I know. It's pretty obvious Obama is lying through his teeth.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

'The middle class has been crushed over the last 4 years'

-  Joe Biden and Mitt Romney


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Scripted softball questions from hand-picked "undecideds".

Ghey.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, so Romney wants to "tax the rich more" too!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is not good at math


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like Vinnie ditched the Vitalis tonight.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

The people Romney are talking to in the crowd look like they morphed out of him.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



I'll remind you we're talking about a political debate. The truth has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



then why didn't EVERY car manufacturer get bailed out by Obama, instead of just GM?


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is not good at math



Yeah, Obama is going to receive the Nobel in Physics


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Does good with the group on Tax's.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > What?  Gasoline was cheap because we were on the verge of a recession?
> ...



People and businesses don't use as much gasoline when the country is in recession.  Is that too complicated for you?


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > There better not be a living soul on here crying over biden being rude after that...
> ...



You are a fucking hack and joke.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is not good at math



Yes, we ALL know he's very stupid about money don't we? Yepp


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmmm a cap on deductions. Interesting.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

asterism said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Mr Obama said he wants everybody to have a great education, then he said he want's manufacturing jobs here in the US.  Guess what, *college grads don't work in manufacturing.*Even a moron knows that.
> ...



alan1 was wrong anyways... I wourked in manufacturing at GE and there are a ton of grads working in that industry.
What does he think all the engineers I worked with were... 

They ALL graduated college.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

yessir..change the country back to a savings oriented economy....Taxing savings and investments is counterproductive. It has caused people to over spend on consumer goods. And under save for their future


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 16, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> LOL, so Romney wants to "tax the rich more" too!



Yep. He sure didn't mention that in the Republican primaries.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> LOL, so Romney wants to "tax the rich more" too!



Not more, but the same.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JustSomeGuy said:
> ...



Because there are different degrees of ill health.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Romney is being rude.



Yep and the same neo-cons that cried about Biden being 'rude' will state that  Romney was 'being presidential'. Clowns.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

you haven't cut shit....There have been no tax cuts at all.


----------



## Nole (Oct 16, 2012)

> "North America" energy independent.
> 
> You need Canada, bitches!




republican fantasy land.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> What deductions?



the ones he and congress agree upon when trying to act in a bipartisan manner. You know, like Obama failed to do for 4 years...


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Pot meet kettle


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go with the class warfare.
Way to build up your base there Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JustSomeGuy said:
> ...



Chrysler got bailouts too
Ford got their money before the financial sector crashed


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 16, 2012)

If this is genuinely a moral obligation to the next generation?!?!

IF!!!???


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Oblamer is starting to ramble now.   

Debate death.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

now he is running on bill clintons record


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

*Class war for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*
WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Let the class warfare hustling begin!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Taxation REMOVES money from the economy


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

The Romney camp obviously made a calculation somewhere along the way that the undecideds haven't been paying attention to politics for the last year or so.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

clearly Obama has no clue what grows the economy if he thinks the government does.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama needs to step down for lying to the American people about the terrorist attack.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

People making less than 100K do not have investments and, for many,  the homes they live in are not worth what they paid for them. Romney will give them zero capital gains taxes on ZERO.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Whining about what Romney said for a year, while hiding from what he DID for 4 years... priceless.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is avoiding having to talk about his record.


----------



## Samson (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama has memorized his campaign propaganda....Romney should simply call a spade a spade:

Stop Promoting Class Warfare


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



We weren't in a recession back then.  the price went up during the recession.
Try to keep up.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

Nole said:


> > "North America" energy independent.
> >
> > You need Canada, bitches!
> 
> ...



Last time I looked Canada was in NOrth America,, have they moved?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama still trying to twist the definition of "top-down." Shame.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Nole said:


> > "North America" energy independent.
> >
> > You need Canada, bitches!
> 
> ...



Actually, he's probably right.

Obama scores hard on taxes re: Romney and his tax rate.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> clearly Obama has no clue what grows the economy if he thinks the government does.



you could have stopped after the first 5 words.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama has the same policies that have failed southern Europe.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

LOWER TAX RATES DO NOT LEAD TO HIRING!!!!!!! 

We just tried that in 2001 and 2003 and IT DID NOT WORK!!!!


----------



## Missourian (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> What?  Gasoline was cheap because we were on the verge of a recession?



That didn't make any sense at all.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

SPOT ON Governor...Put the money back into the private sector and it will recover. It will fix itself.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

The President is selling a plan so good he hasn't done it yet.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama's smiling like Biden


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney has now de facto adopted a class warfare tax policy.  The Rich pay more, the not-rich pay less.

His donors are either having strokes, or having a good laugh at how well Romney is lying.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Nole said:
> 
> 
> > > "North America" energy independent.
> ...



We foreigners know Americans aren't that knowledgeable about world geography.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

More of Romney: "tax the rich more" too!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Uh oh, Obama's starting to show his Biden.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

maumaumau....millionaires and billionaires..blablablabla...

STFU, asswipie.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> The Romney camp obviously made a calculation somewhere along the way that the undecideds haven't been paying attention to politics for the last year or so.



Sorry, but undecideds are idiots...

If you do not know by now who is going to be the best man for the job, you don't deserve to vote.

These two men are as different as night and day.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowley doing a good job


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Obama has the same policies that have failed southern Europe.



What was that?  Extending the Bush tax cuts?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

Jesus christ Romney is a fucking sociopath.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

why has obammy face froze with a forced smile like he got kicked in the balls and cant show the pain


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

5 trillion dollar lie lol.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's not go in the same direction as southern Europe. We supposed to have broken off from the damn place.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Romney camp obviously made a calculation somewhere along the way that the undecideds haven't been paying attention to politics for the last year or so.
> ...


They're as different as twilight ans sunrise...That's as close as it gets.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Crowley doing a good job






Of course


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Are you sure you're talking about manufacturing jobs?  Grads don't generally work on the production line and those are what are counted as manufacturing jobs.  Go look it up at BLS.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> clearly Obama has no clue what grows the economy if he thinks the government does.



Obama has no interest in growing the economy., He knows his base wants to punish the top earners because that is the liberal narrative. That class warfare gets him votes.
And here we go with the $5 trillion dollar crap...
It doesn't exist. THAT is a lie.,


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't Obama continue the Bush tax cuts?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama adding up the Romney math

$7 trillion.....doesn't add to deficit?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 16, 2012)

60%?

Where did Mittens get that?

Another flip flop just before that new lie.

Business as usual.


Sent from my iPad.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Liberals are happy, I'm sure.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Big bird for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(not)


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is stammering all over the place...


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> LOWER TAX RATES DO NOT LEAD TO HIRING!!!!!!!
> 
> We just tried that in 2001 and 2003 and IT DID NOT WORK!!!!



Fwiw, job growth in Bush's first term was pretty damn good compared to this anemic recovery that Obama has going on.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Big bird


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Tax cuts aren't spending, asshole.


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is a stupid lying ignorant c word.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Bird is rambling now.

LOL


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> 60%?
> 
> Where did Mittens get that?
> 
> ...



The top 5% of wage earners pay over 60% of the federal tax burden,


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is doing very well here.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

bammy is going too long and hes lying


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

I must say that the president seems to have taken some advice to be more strident

a little too seriously.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Math doesn't add up!!

Sweet!!

Loving this.

Take this bitch down!


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

just logged on to the debate..how's it going? When i came on obama was grinning and reminded me of biden...now he's stammering around. Has anyone launched any zingers? I'm bummed because there's no chat on fox streaming this time.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit.. is Obama really pulling a Pelosi with the 'Romney wont tell you until he's elected'???


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is flustered. He can't handle this.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has the same policies that have failed southern Europe.
> ...



Spend, spend and spend some more.

Give everyone an entailment...Obama has more than doubled food stamps. You don't do that as people won't want to work. You have to make people want to find a job. 

You can't take someones money and give it to another group and expect growth in the pie.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

"....blows up the deficit"...Like that dickhead was ever concerned about the deficit.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course they add up.

Lol


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


I admit that that some college grads work for a company that does manufacturing, but the college educated are not the manufacturers.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is on his game.  Romney should get out in the sun more.  He looks like a fucking zombie.  Romney looks like he wants to cry.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Obama is doing very well here.



he is out of his depth.


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Big bird for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (not)



Seriously how ghey was that?  He's such a poser


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

omg the moderator needs to shut the fuck up


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has the same policies that have failed southern Europe.
> ...


You mean like Boiking has extended them for the last three years?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Show us your math Mitt!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish Romney would point out that he hasnt even passed a budget


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Big Bird is rambling now.
> 
> LOL



Well that's the only cut besides planned parenthood.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Oops, Obama diverted his eyes when looking at Romney.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Let the class warfare hustling begin!



ep, they both want to "tax the rich". At least that's what they are trying to peddle.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 60%?
> ...



Who do you want to get that money from?

btw, Romney no longer supports tax cuts for the 'job creators' in case you didn't notice.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

asterism said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Yes... manufacturing.

There were engineers crawling all over our generators.

Hell, I am a college grad, and I worked in sourcing.
 Simply yes....

Oh, and nearly every one of the men on production line were grads.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

She needs to shut up. What a joke.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> I wish Romney would point out that he hasnt even passed a budget



Congress hasn't given him a budget to sign.

Fucking idiots like you who don't know how the Gov works shouldn't be allowed to vote.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Obama is flustered. He can't handle this.



That's what happens when he spends his time on a golf course or screwing around. He couldn't even come to his intelligence briefings to make sure embassies were protected. I'd slam him a thousand times harder on the facts of letting our people die. Lying is not ok Mr.President.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

War on Women!


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

omg the liberal schill


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 16, 2012)

Just when they get into the meat of it the fucking moderator jumps in. 

Fucking garbage


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Romney would point out that he hasnt even passed a budget
> ...



The Senate is Democrat controlled and that's the problem.

And Congress was controlled by Democrats for two years.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

If you put a gun to Romney's head he couldn't explain these magic budget tricks he keeps talking about. I have yet to hear these coherently explained. And yet, any time this dickhead is questioned he just goes back to crying about Obama's plans.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Show us your math Mitt!



Says a moron who voted for Obama's 6 trillion in new deficits. 

LOL

Thanks, but Romney has the cred here.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> I wish Romney would point out that he hasnt even passed a budget



And then I wish the president would take that as an opening to nail Romney on supporting and saying he'd sign the Ryan budget,

which even Ryan has now run away from.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

a plant question


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the dumbest question in the world.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Tell her about Lily Ledbettr


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Romney would point out that he hasnt even passed a budget
> ...



The fucking idiots didn't even attempt to get a bill to him the first two years. When they were in control of both houses of congress.

Obama just spent and spent freely. WTF


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> clearly Obama has no clue what *grows the economy if he thinks the government does.*



So does Romney. Romney and the neocons just lie about it.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

The stale old "income inequality" meme....Total tee-up for Boiking.

"Undecideds" my ass.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

What does this have to do with foreign and domestic policies


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

this is the same grammy he threw under the bus.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the story...now answer the fucking question with substance.


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney wants to "cut taxes for the middle class". What does he consider "middle class"?

$250,000 Yearly household income.


So, cut taxes for the wealthy, basically.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

good.. an equal pay question. Maybe Obama will discuss why he pays women in his administration less for the same work men do?
Women paid significantly less in Obama White House than their male counterparts | Mail Online

(wait for it)




What a fucking hypocrite Obama is.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome, we just got the obligatory "war on women question".
Bullshit.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2012)

This is turning into He lies.... He lies....


He doesn't know what he's talking about...He doesn't know what he;s talking about....

Even steven....


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

NLT said:


> a plant question



A democratic question. I know it's shocking.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

lulz @ this question

Of course it's asked by a 20-something college liberal


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

He hasn't even addressed the question LMAO


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> This is the dumbest question in the world.





Romney is great with these questions also. 

He will now detail what Obama did vs. what he said. 

Obummer can't win.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> If you put a gun to Romney's head he couldn't explain these magic budget tricks he keeps talking about. I have yet to hear these coherently explained. And yet, any time this dickhead is questioned he just goes back to crying about Obama's plans.



The Republicans's cut taxes, increase military spending, and then magically balance the budget hasn't worked in 30 years,

but it has an awesome free lunch appeal to it that too many Americans can't seem to resist.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> btw, Romney no longer supports tax cuts for the 'job creators' in case you didn't notice.



Oh, Rally-Romney will be supporting it first thing tomorrow.

But tonight, we're hearing from Moderate Mitt.


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Obama is stammering all over the place...




He is getting help I guarantee it. Maybe Romney too there's no way they are pulling numbers and facts out of the air. 

Oh god Lilly leddbetter.  Give me time I will tell you her true story. 
Sue the boss. Fuck the company.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh, Obama rambled on that one.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

nitroz said:


> Romney wants to "cut taxes for the middle class". What does he consider "middle class"?
> 
> $250,000 Yearly household income.
> 
> ...


I just heard Obama say that, nitroz. Romney said $200,000 and under. I was paying attention.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

afford college but you cant get a job under obamanomics


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney won't answer the question on pay equity.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > a plant question
> ...


No, a total plant question that's a hanging beach ball for Boiking to hack at.

Ghey.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

here we go with the silly personal anecdotes..and of course not answering the question
This income equality issue is a lot of nonsense. Not in and of itself.
Women should be paid what men of equal qualifications and equal performance.
But to pass laws that make it easier to sue? No way. That solves nothing. And may actually cause companies to be reluctant to hire women.
Expanding the availability of going into debt is NOT going to raise pay for women. Obama's answer was a rambling essay on nothing


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Attack this marxist piece of crap hard ROMNEY.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

More government solutions and quotas from Romney!


----------



## Liberal (Oct 16, 2012)

Ole' fashioned Romney gettin' beat down..


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Women are liking Romney's answer on pay equity, which he's not actually answering.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmmm Romney sucking on this equal pay question.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



So you think that the states should bring back more teaching jobs?  More money should be invested in education?  It's a fact that Obama created more private sector jobs than Dubya did in eight years.  It's a fact that Obama kept our financial system afloat.  Too bad Obama didn't get his jobs bill passed.  Too bad that Obama wasn't given the same opportunity as Reagan and Dubya, and grow state government, to keep teachers in their jobs.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just when they get into the meat of it the fucking moderator jumps in.
> 
> Fucking garbage



Oh she sees Obama floundering and will help him
 out anyway she can


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Meh, Obama rambled on that one.



Just wait.

As soon as Mitt's done, he points out what Mitt said about Ledbetter.

He would repeal it.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

At least Romney is hammering Obama's terrible record.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Nobody believes you, Mitt.


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > btw, Romney no longer supports tax cuts for the 'job creators' in case you didn't notice.
> ...



Romney just said that he would cut taxes for corps to "create jobs".


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Meh, Obama rambled on that one.


He can't even hit the softballs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Ones pay should be for the work you do. The employer should make this judgement.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Link?....Newsflash. government does not create jobs in the private sector unless government gets the hell out of the way.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just when they get into the meat of it the fucking moderator jumps in.



Go buy a dictionary Gramps and look up the word "moderator".


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, Obama rambled on that one.
> ...



he can't even throw them!


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just when they get into the meat of it the fucking moderator jumps in.
> ...



Oh bullshit.  Each campaign agreed to the two minute rule.  Too bad Romney is the floundering zombie.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

It makes me smile to listen to a mormon sociopath trying to come off as pro-women or pro-minority.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Healthcare


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

nitroz said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



We have the second highest corporate tax on earth after Japan. Might be a good idea.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just when they get into the meat of it the fucking moderator jumps in.
> ...



I did. It doesn't say "Democrat shill"


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

The lillie ledbetter bill is of little importance. Who cares about a lawsuit bill


----------



## Liberal (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just when they get into the meat of it the fucking moderator jumps in.
> ...



Hold on to this argument..

I am sure you guys will use it later...


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Free rubbers!


LOL


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Oops, Obama diverted his eyes when looking at Romney.


Fibber's out!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is toast.

War on Women has backfired.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Contraception? Seriously.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

wow he just dodged and ducked and turned it into contraception


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Arbitrarily hiring more teachers does not fix our education system, but you already knew that.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

No way. Contraception should NOT be covered. That is a CHOICE. If one chooses to have unprotected sex, they should be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 16, 2012)

FREE RUBBERS FOR EVERYONE!!! Especially the women who have revolvong doors for vaginas!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama showing some passion in this one....about time


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is cleaning Mitt's clock.

Eliminate funding for Planned Parenthood.

No contraception..


Sweet!!!!


Loving this!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Government in the business is a loser every time it has ever been tried. Get government out of the private sector.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Liberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Truth sucks for ya.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Is he stoned right now?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Contraception? Seriously.



Uh huh.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Free rubbers!
> 
> 
> LOL



Taxpayer funded rubbers... Let's be clear.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

If Romney knows how to get the economy moving again.......why won't he tell us? Why wasn't he able to do it in Mass.? Why is he losing Mass. by such a huge margin.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Romney won't answer the question on pay equity.



he spoke around it, ala flexible time, there really is no way to answer it in that format, its a discussion that takes you into the weeds and they don't have the time, but I hear you.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Boooooooooooosh


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> FREE RUBBERS FOR EVERYONE!!! Especially the women who have revolvong doors for vaginas!!!



You mean married women?


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Booooooosh!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Umm....your two daughters will never want for anything for the rest of their lives. 
They are set. So please Mr President. Cut the bullshit.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

like obamas daughters wont have a exceptional leg up


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Booooooosh!!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Democrats pretending to be undecided. seriously? Do you think we are stupid?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Free rubbers!
> 
> 
> LOL



We're 16 trillion in debt and he wants the government to give everyone free rubbers.  What a idiot!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Ohh,...nutters ain't gonna like this question.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

A bush question? *gag*


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Blames Bush!  "Undecided" lol


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

eliminate pp...Romney is talking about what the majority want.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand... There we go. Obama brings up the "war on women" meme.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 was wrong anyways... I wourked in manufacturing at GE and there are a ton of grads working in that industry.
> ...



Sorry bro, but most every one of the men on production line were college educated.
A $200 million dollar generator is very high tech.

There were very few who weren't.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG another plant question


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you notice when Obama mentioned what planned parenthood provide he never said the A word ABORTION.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, GAWD!

_*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!!*_

Fuck this phony liberoidal dog and pony show...Back to the baseball game.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Gw bush!!

Oh shit!!


Oh shit!!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a farce


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

stop interrupting Mr President....


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Not my responsibility to pay for a woman mammogram or cervical screenings any more than it is your responsibility to pay for my prostate exam or testicular cancer exam.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt is for contraceptives for everyone? Who knew?


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

anybody see that the audience questions are skewed for obama?


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> If Romney knows how to get the economy moving again.......why won't he tell us? Why wasn't he able to do it in Mass.? Why is he losing Mass. by such a huge margin.



In 2008 you voted solely on the words "hope and change", and now you want specifics?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is not going to back down... GOOD!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama whining like a little girl about the clock


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> If Romney knows how to get the economy moving again.......why won't he tell us? Why wasn't he able to do it in Mass.? Why is he losing Mass. by such a huge margin.



It's not fault you dont listen.


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Look at how Europe turned out.

Look at how china turned out. 



Europe is in the shitter

China is only strong because all the corps sent all the jobs there since workers rights/conpensation is so abused and low.

Foxconn workers (1,000,000+ workers) make $1 an hour, maybe less.
Companies who invest in foxconn post record billions in profits year after year.

Apple, the biggest abuser of it dodges all taxes.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney whining about who gets the last word is ridiculous.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

That lady just asked a good question. The Republicans can largely get fucked and died in my mind because of the joy of the eight years of that coke head. And I'm terrified of another Republican administration because of that worthless fuck head.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

W.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Not my responsibility to pay for a woman mammogram or cervical screenings any more than it is your responsibility to pay for my prostate exam or testicular cancer exam.



If by, any more you mean "that's exactly how it works", you would be correct.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Not my responsibility to pay for a woman mammogram or cervical screenings any more than it is your responsibility to pay for my prostate exam or testicular cancer exam.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Not my responsibility to pay for a woman mammogram or cervical screenings any more than it is your responsibility to pay for my prostate exam or testicular cancer exam.



I think that fact escapes far too many.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

More free trade agreements? 

Mitt selling himself as a small businessman? Holy shit!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney's answer about how he is different from Bush is excellent.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes Obama to whine about Boooooosh


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Every man and woman has access to contraceptives, they sell condoms in all kinds of stores.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt is running full speed from that question.

W. is back in town!!


----------



## Liberal (Oct 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Romney won't answer the question on pay equity.
> ...



He basically said that he will lower taxes and make so many jobs that employers will have no choice but to hire women.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

bush wanted more free trade too, but the dem.  congress didn't, thats a none answer....

not bad answer....but not great.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> eliminate pp...Romney is talking about what the majority want.



Unfortunately, like any other advocacy group, planned parenthood has gone from doing the work of helping women with their reproductive choices, to a liberal pro abortion political action group.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, I'm officially bored.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

NLT said:


> OMG another plant question



That was all Candy.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Romney whining about who gets the last word is ridiculous.



Because he is getting railroaded.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama whining like a little girl about the clock



You got that backwards. Mitt is the one whining. Watch it again.


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney: "I'll crackdown on China"

...After he finishes sending another few hundred thousand jobs over to China.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Your experience is not the norm and it's not what politicians mean when they discuss "manufacturing jobs."

Industries at a Glance: Manufacturing: NAICS 31-33

The occupations listed are not for college grads.  Those are jobs in the trades.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Romney whining about who gets the last word is ridiculous.



When the moderator favors Obama consistently why wouldn't he?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Booooooosh!!!



no, I can see that as a fair question if you are undecided....


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Blame BOOOOOOOSH


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

aww here he goes again.....Blaming Bush..
OH BULLSHIT...if this economy added 5 million jobs the unemployment rate would be 5%


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not my responsibility to pay for a woman mammogram or cervical screenings any more than it is your responsibility to pay for my prostate exam or testicular cancer exam.
> ...



I mean personal responsibility.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney would be the last person to get tough on China if Obama wasn't already that person


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Blame BOOOOOOOSH



Kaching


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

nitroz said:


> Romney: "I'll crackdown on China"
> 
> ...After he finishes sending another few hundred thousand jobs over to China.



I think you are referring to Obama and GM.


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama doesn't seem to get that tax dollars are my money. He thinks it's his.


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

omg now he is a GB fan


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Boooooooooosh


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Misty said:


> Obama doesn't seem to get that tax dollars are my money. He thinks it's his.



That's why he will lose.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Booooooosh!!!
> ...



Huh? There's no reason to bring Bush into this, other than help Obama.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice one Obama!!!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Booooooosh!!!
> ...


She wasn't undecided...These fuckchops are all hand-picked plants with dopey lolberal plant questions.

Romney might as well just go on The View.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

I can answer this question. Obama has done NOTHING to earn reelection


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama explains how Romney is worse than Bush

Ouch


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> OK, I'm officially bored.



Oh are you?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you really have to read your questions if they are geniunely yours?


----------



## nitroz (Oct 16, 2012)

tjvh said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > Romney: "I'll crackdown on China"
> ...



GM kept plants open, created jobs, AND invested into asia all at once.

They are dividing up their corp up by regions, so there is little importing/exporting of vehicles.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahahahaha, Mr Obama is still running against George Bush, what an idiot.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to open up that Libyan pandora's box.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

'HE' ended the war in Iraq?

Bullshit... it was Bush's timetable, in place BEFORE Nobama was elected, and he fucking knows it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

That's quite a record. Look at that guy run on it, nutters.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 16, 2012)

This it's going to be a wash.  Both are doing pretty well with the rhetoric.  I think Obama is going to get hammered in the factcheck,  and Romney is going to take flak for being too aggressive/rude earlier...but so far,  no game changer here.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand... Obama still playing the war on women meme.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I disagree, it Amy appear hat way but people do think about that.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Once Libya gets brought up, it is over.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

nitroz said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



Hmmm. I remember a certain plant in Janesville, WI that didnt stay open.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama should answer in a  Dave Chappelle (Black White supremacist) voice: "Get a job  ****** and stop being on welfare! The republicans would have cheered!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Do you really have to read your questions if they are geniunely yours?



In front of a national audience? Yeah, I'd have mine written down too.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

nitroz said:


> Romney: "I'll crackdown on China"
> 
> ...After he finishes sending another few hundred thousand jobs over to China.



Umm GM?....GM admitted that 70% of the cars they build are made outside the US.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Closed under W.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Hahahahaha, Mr Obama is still running against George Bush, what an idiot.



He is literally running against Bush.  In a Romney costume.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

This entire election is turning out to be a fucking joke. It's like this country doesn't want to be a first world country any longer.

-Free shit
-fuck the private sector

Holy shit. When everything collapses we're going to wish we had the skills of romney in the white house.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr Obama, "I said i would end the war in Iraq".  Liar, he followed Mr Bush's exit timelime for Iraq.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Missourian said:


> This it's going to be a wash.  Both are doing pretty well with the rhetoric.  I think Obama is going to get hammered in the factcheck,  and Romney is going to take flak for being too aggressive/rude earlier...but so far,  no game changer here.



That would be my bet. Although Im sure the talking point is going to be Obama is the comeback kid.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

This lat q Obama blew, the guy asked how it will be better after he voted for him and is disappointed now ....leadership? ...he never answered.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Once Libya gets brought up, it is over.



FP is next week.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Now Obama is talking about keeping promises?


ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Missourian said:


> This it's going to be a wash.  Both are doing pretty well with the rhetoric.  I think Obama is going to get hammered in the factcheck,  and Romney is going to take flak for being to aggressive earlier...but so far,  no game changer here.



That's how I'm feeling too. Romney has been a bit whiny and Obamas been a bit rambly.

So far, evens.


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok Obama's condescending tone and face are beyond the pale!!!!!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney hammering Obama on his record.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Gloom and doom don't play, Mitt. 

Tell us how bad things are......and expect we'll vote for you. Nope.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is kicking ass.

Ohio goes to Obama.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney's doing a great rebuttal.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama explains how Romney is worse than Bush
> 
> Ouch



Too bad it is BS


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Missourian said:


> This it's going to be a wash.  Both are doing pretty well with the rhetoric.  I think Obama is going to get hammered in the factcheck,  and Romney is going to take flak for being too aggressive/rude earlier...but so far,  no game changer here.



The pressure is on Obama to win this debate. He has to come a long way just to get back to even.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Under Obama we want from the first most competitive nation to the 7th.

Yet, you bastards are rooting for Obama? LOL

Why not just move to cuba and leave us the fuck alone?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Gloom and doom don't play, Mitt.
> 
> Tell us how bad things are......and expect we'll vote for you. Nope.



He doesnt have to tell us how bad things are. If he did, that man wouldn't have been asking that question.

The people feel how bad it is.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 16, 2012)

Say whatever you will.. When Romney has that smarmy smile he is hard to take seriously.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

*47 million on food stamps!*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Lie.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



Bush wasn't President in 2009... Try again.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

BOOM Unemployment.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Good rebuttal from Romney.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

That is Obama's problem. We have a record to look at.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Jesus, how long does Romney get to ramble on, rattling off rightwing talking points?  He's starting to sound like Hannity.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney did very well, there It is, and this was the crux question.....and he answered well.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

We have a record to look at.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney doing a great rebuttal here.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 16, 2012)

HeHe...loved it when Obama hit Willard on Obamacare being the exact same thing Willard did when he was governor.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney for the middle class now?

Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Say whatever you will.. When Romney has that smarmy smile he is hard to take seriously.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

tjvh said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



One plant closing is better than liquidation.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my God. She had to read the name on her question sheet.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Jesus, how long does Romney get to ramble on, rattling off rightwing talking points?  He's starting to sound like Hannity.



Dont like it much do ya?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Lie.



Yeah. Obama lies. We get it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

The truth in Obama's shitty record.
-16 trillion dollars in debt
-from first most competitive to 7th under him
-Triple A to Double A plus credit rating
-First Ambassor in 30 years killed---went on to lie his ass off.

NO FUCKING WAY SHOULD THIS LOSER BE IN A TIE WITH ROMNEY!


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

why is romney getting all the questions...where is bammys questions


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


Reorganization ain't liquidation, Gomer.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Gloom and doom don't play, Mitt.
> 
> Tell us how bad things are......and expect we'll vote for you. Nope.



Yeah! "They (Romney and neo con republicans) WANT the economy to fail!" , "They are playing down the economy!" .  Sound familiar? Just listen to hannity and the pig limbaugh 4+ years ago.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, his dad was born in *Mexico*?

According to the birthers........


Where are the birthers on this one??????


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney for the middle class now?
> 
> Who'd a thunk it?



Yeah who'd a thunk it that he is for people he has always been for.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Liquidation was the alternative to a bailout.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Say whatever you will.. When Romney has that smarmy smile he is hard to take seriously.



Maybe you need glasses?

That is not a picture of Romney.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Americans don't realize what a fucking bitch it is to immigrate to this country.  So I like Romney's answer on immigration and stapling a green card to those with degrees.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Immigration.  Here we go.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Arizona are you listening to this?

He's going to help the illegals.

Romney loves the illegal aliens.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Obama lie EXPOSED!


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds like Romney is warming up. He's nailing immigration.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Wait, his dad was born in *Mexico*?
> 
> According to the birthers........
> 
> ...



to AMERICAN parents, dumb ass.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone really believe this is a group of undecideds???


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

If I was romney I'd go down the fucking list.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal said:
> ...



Your powers of deduction are exceptional.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



It doesn't change the fact that Obama lied about his promise to save it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

NLT said:


> why is romney getting all the questions...where is bammys questions



The marxist media is in Obama's back pocket. Honestly to god.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is stammering again.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney doing good on immigration with the focus group.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

I think mitt looks great. Obama looks like a stammering nitwit.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr Romney "I will not grant amnesty to those that come here illegally".


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


No it wasn't....Chapter 11 -reorganization- was.

But that would've left Obiedoodle's UAW buttboys having to take an equal hit...And we can't have that.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Americans don't realize what a fucking bitch it is to immigrate to this country.  So I like Romney's answer on immigration and stapling a green card to those with degrees.



He and Obama agree on that one... funny, cause when Romney says it, libtards freak, but when Obama says it, they cheer.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney has become the Massachusetts Moderate, wearing a Severe Conservative costume, wearing a Massachusetts Moderate costume.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

The fact is Obama failed on his immigration promises (thankfully). People know it. And he hasnt addressed it.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

No immigration bill obama, hello.......


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> Does anyone really believe this is a group of undecideds???


Nope...They're all plants.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Romney doing good on immigration with the focus group.



what feed is showing the focus group stuff???


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently the President can issue state driver's licenses. (according to Mitt)


I bet Sean Hannity has popped a vein in his head....


I love this debate!!!


Moderate Mitt is killing Rally-Mitt!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama needs to fucking resign for lying to the American people about 9-11-2012. This fucker sent our ambassador in there without anything to protect him.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Meanwhile they fly the US flag upside down and demand that Cinco De Mayo be a federal holiday


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Romney doing good on immigration with the focus group.



His position bears no resemblance to his position of a few months ago.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Romney has become the Massachusetts Moderate, wearing a Severe Conservative costume, wearing a Massachusetts Moderate costume.


Nobody believes he is a "severe conservative" any more than anyone here believes that Jakematters is a republican.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is not being straight. He has done nothing on immigration.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Obama needs to fucking resign for lying to the American people about 9-11-2012. This fucker sent our ambassador in there without anything to protect him.



Behold, the new birtherism!!


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

Bammy just played the race card


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Deflect deflect


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Lie.



Not a lie. It's documented all over the place.
If it weren't true, Obama would have challenged the figure. He didn't.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

President Obama nails the immigration issue and nails the Hispanic vote!


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Ok, next they should ask Obama how he different than Jimmy Carter.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Obama needs to fucking resign for lying to the American people about 9-11-2012. This fucker sent our ambassador in there without anything to protect him.



Your stupid act is beginning to look like it's not an act.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Gov doesn't want to speak to self-deportation.

Dodge!!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama has contradicted himself several times here, and he didn't need any GOP help.....hello.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

Call Obama on his lie about the immigration law.

Point to Romney.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Meanwhile they fly the US flag upside down and demand that Cinco De Mayo be a federal holiday



Obama just said that Romneys plans will deport more illegals.... didnt he brag about deporting more during his term??


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt is owning Obama


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Meanwhile they fly the US flag upside down and demand that Cinco De Mayo be a federal holiday



Mr Obama celebrates cinco de quatro


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



He's successful and popular.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Gov doesn't want to speak to self-deportation.
> 
> Dodge!!



Hearing problems?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile they fly the US flag upside down and demand that Cinco De Mayo be a federal holiday
> ...



why yes, he did.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Mitt is owning Obama



LOL


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is panicking


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile they fly the US flag upside down and demand that Cinco De Mayo be a federal holiday
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

No mitt leave it alone.........


----------



## Nole (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is stuck on Immigration as far as the neo-cons go. will the real Mitt Romney please stand up!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

​


hazlnut said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt is owning Obama
> ...



I wouldn't expect you to see it.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

stop interrupting DAMMIT...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is looking like a punk ass bitch every time he tries to interrupt Romney and argues that he should get a chance to speak.... pussy.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama... Interrupts when Romney gets the upper hand. Obama has been interrupting a lot.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Booooooooooooooooooooom investing in china!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad move going back to china looked desperate.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama's Chinese Investments!

Crushing blow!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama wins immigration question


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is not walking that tight rope on aggression. It worked well last time but it's not doing well in this setting.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Obama is panicking



yes.. he is... it's rather unseemly, isn't it.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt does not like having his ass handed to him.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is coming off as weak. Better then last time, but weak. Candy is doing great.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama wins immigration question



hardly


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

holy shit ....Obama just keeps repeating the same nonsense. Romney says what he said. And Obama says that is not what he said.
Even though that is what we just heard.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Obama is panicking



This debate is over.

Obama has won the debate and the election.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Nole said:


> Romney is stuck on Immigration as far as the neo-cons go. will the real Mitt Romney please stand up!



He is sick of Obama lying.... I am glad he is attacking!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Mitt does not like having his ass handed to him.



Good thing there is no chance of that happening


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

I see a puddle under Obama. 

LOL


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa..little off debate about the Presidents pension funds?  he has outside the US investments?  Candy interrupted that one!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Candy is doing a great job btw.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is telling on the things the Obama camp ignores--fewer jobs than when he took office, ineffective policies have not recovered the economy. He's tried, but his policies haven't worked. The record shows he hasn't cut deficit, done well with medicare, income is down $4,000 and costs are up. He's talking about inviting legal immigration and how Obama hasn't done anything about stopping the flow of illegals.
Obama is criticizing Arizona's law enforcement that won a lawsuit against him.  Now he's badmouthing Republicans in Congress over illegals.

Obama's blaming his failures on everybody except the person who orchestrated them--himself and his advisers. 

All Obama does is blame, blame, blame.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

Libya

ruh roh!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Nole said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is stuck on Immigration as far as the neo-cons go. will the real Mitt Romney please stand up!
> ...



He's looking like an idiot.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Mitt does not like having his ass handed to him.



Wouldn't that have to happen first?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is panicking
> ...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is panicking
> ...



you're on crack.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

I would like to see bama explain his investment portfolio.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Romney has become the Massachusetts Moderate, wearing a Severe Conservative costume, wearing a Massachusetts Moderate costume.



He was only playing conservative to get our nom. He will govern as he did in Massachusetts. Next to the shitty job Obama did. That will force this conservative to vote for him.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Libya. Ball Game


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

Who knew Obama actually had a sack. It's amusing watching Romney fall apart here. Keep a sociopath talking and they'll hang themselves.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally! The libya question....


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Bet he does not answer the Libya question.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

They are _his_ representatives?

Silly me. I thought they were ours.

He's lying through his teeth about Libya lol


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

oh wow......a member of the audience is hitting Obama on Libya....
And of course Obama is NOT answering the question


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Hold on...it's about to get very bumpy.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama wins immigration question



Really and what is the number of the bill please? I'd like see it thx


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

As soon as he found out it was overrun? Really?  What a crock of shit!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally a question on Libya  and Obama lies!  Late to the party!  Changes it to ending the war to Iraq, yada yada yada...


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL. Obama lying all over the place. He is a fool.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama was blaming other people when he took office, he's blaming Romney for being some kind of "standard bearer" four years ago. lol What a clown!

Blame, blame, blame. All my problems are caused by everybody else.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is directly contradicting Sec. State Clinton.

She said the State Department and Security Professionals in it handle Embassy and Consulate Security.

Obama said he made the call to beef up security.  Which is it?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama the cowboy heeeeeaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!

Don't mess with America!!!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney was such a scumbag for vomiting that press release.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Translation for Obama: I fucked up, Romney called me on it, and that wasn't fair!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

yes lock the door after the horse duns away. 
That is not what you were asked Mr President
You were asked why the extra security BEFORE the attack. Security that was requested by the Ambasador


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> As soon as he found out it was overrun? Really?  What a crock of shit!



Can you believe this guy???


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama: Don't politicize National Security? Um... Bin Laden ring a bell?


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

lol Obama is flat out lying about Libya.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's see Romney's response


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

He can't keep his lies straight


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Romney was such a scumbag for vomiting that press release.



If that's the best you have dude, you had better stop posting.
You are looking rather desperate.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

Heh, this is a fun debate. I am enjoying how everytime Romney mentions Obama's record it wipes the smirk right off of Obama's face.


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama f'd up about beghanzi. He did not fake that very well. His fake emotion reminded me of Clinton.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Obama: Don't politicize National Security? Um... Bin Laden ring a bell?



He was politicizing it at the end of that question lol


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Translation for Obama: I fucked up, Romney called me on it, and that wasn't fair!



Romney made the situation worse by running his mouth.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Finish him Mitt


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, fumbling over sympathy to the families. Not good.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Translation for Obama: I fucked up, Romney called me on it, and that wasn't fair!
> ...



yup... you're on crack


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I don't know if im going to watch the debate tonight, my husband is sick of the political season.



I think you should think for yourself. Never mind what your husband is doing or is sick of.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> lol Obama is flat out lying about Libya.



Oh yeah, here comes the president's campaign action while he was lying about Libya.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Let's see Romney's response



He brought up fundraising in Vegas.....


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Guess what, Mitt.  There's an office on Air Force One.  The President can fly and work at the same time.

What an idiot.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Funny. Romney said the buck stops with Obama as Obama said. I dont think that's what Obama said. But I think it's good that Romney reminded the people that obama is where the buck stops


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Back on Libya mitt that the issue......


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Finish him Mitt



Tonight...

Mitt is finished.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

there was no apology tour, asshole.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is a piece of dog shit, cut from the same cloth as hannity and limbaugh.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Finish him Mitt



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hHDxlm66dE]Mortal Kombat&#39;s Finish Him sound byte - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh man. She is calling him out on Hillary.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy crap. The President said he was responsible. That's like the first time in 4 years.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Great answer President Obama!!!


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

Vegas baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

What a fucking liar


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Translation for Obama: I fucked up, Romney called me on it, and that wasn't fair!
> ...



HA!! He did the right thing. He put pressure the MSM was unwilling to place on Obama....
Several members of the House and Senate also said the same thing


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

He said it was act of terror the day after.. yet when he was on the view next week  and at the UN saying it wasnt


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if im going to watch the debate tonight, my husband is sick of the political season.
> ...



Sharing a living space, and being considerate to the man who comes home after 14 hours of work, is part of being a good life mate.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I cold-hearted for thinking four Americans getting popped in an utter clusterfuck of a situation isn't that big of a deal? How many Americans are below the poverty line and they're waving their dicks at each other over four people?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama's credibility is diminishing more and more with each spoken word.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Liar, liar, pants on fire.

You blamed it on a TooYoobe trailer that nobody saw.

What an asshole.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Might as well lie about Libya too, right libs?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 16, 2012)

Having watched the first debate, it was an obvious Mitt win. Only a partisan hack would think otherwise.

Anybody who thinks Obama isn't winning this one is a partisan hack....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama just took Romney to the woodshed


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

No Mr. Obama... You told the American people it was because of a video, then you apologized for it.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Romney is a piece of dog shit, cut from the same cloth as hannity and limbaugh.



Sore loser


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

you are fucked bammy u lie


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Guess what, Mitt.  There's an office on Air Force One.  The President can fly and work at the same time.
> 
> What an idiot.



Yeah, all the presidents head to Vegas when one of our embassy's' is destroyed and the ambassador is killed. Obama did it with such flair lying to the entire country for a week.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Day after the attack he said it was an act of terror? FUCKING LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He said for several days it was a fucking reaction to a fucking movie!

LYING PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!​


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama wins this point. And he is drilling a hole in Romney RIGHT NOW. 

What an asshole, Romney is.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Caught!

Here is the fucking TRANSCRIPT of his Rose garden remarks...

http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2012/09/12/remarks-president-deaths-us-embassy-staff-libya



> As Americans, let us never, ever forget that our freedom is only sustained because there are people who are willing to fight for it, to stand up for it, and in some cases, lay down their lives for it.  Our country is only as strong as the character of our people and the service of those both civilian and military who represent us around the globe.
> 
> No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character, or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for.  Today we mourn four more Americans who represent the very best of the United States of America.  We will not waver in our commitment to see that justice is done for this terrible act.  And make no mistake, justice will be done.



He did NOT call this specific attack an 'act of terror'. He used the term in a VERY general manner.
*
Lying fucking scumbag of a President!*


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

14 fucking days went by before Obama admitted this was a terror attack.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

No he didn't.,   what the fuck./


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn

Romney caught with his pants around his ankles


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

What the Hell was that?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney owned. The facts kill Romney.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go righteous indignation, yet you did mislead, if the buck does stop there....


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm changing my vote to Candy.

She just bitch slapped Mitt.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yup... The video blame came first.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama just took Romney to the woodshed



You watching the same debate as me?


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! Nice! Nice! Candy  calls out the Liar (Romney).


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Obama's trying to keep the lie going and Crowely is trying to help him do it.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Candy, you fat pig!


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, man. Now Candy is protecting Obama.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit did the moderator just cover for Obama?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 16, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Am I cold-hearted for thinking four Americans getting popped in an utter clusterfuck of a situation isn't that big of a deal? How many Americans are below the poverty line and they're waving their dicks at each other over four people?



NO, you're not cold hearted.  You're stupid as hell.  This was an attack on American personnel in a foreign country on putatively American soil.  You're OK with people getting killed for their country without any support or backup from their govt?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL. Obama lies and Candy comes to the rescue


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama just got caught in the lie on Benghazi and the lie of the cover up!   Yes!  That just made the night!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 16, 2012)

I listened to the first 50 minutes, which is all I can stand.  

I thought Obama did a good job of doing what he should have did in the first debate, calling Romney on his flip-flops and etch-a-sketch moments.  The comment about how Romney closed a coal-fired plant in MA was a good touch.  

Romney's answer was weak on equality pay, while Obama's was strong.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama has risen 2.5 points on Intrade since the debate started.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Damn
> 
> Romney caught with his pants around his ankles



So Obama lying through his teeth doesnt bother you. He was out the week following saying it wasnt a terror attack


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

FIVE shows...The ambassador to the UN was one FIVE Sunday shows and said the attack was a riot over a tape


----------



## NLT (Oct 16, 2012)

omg bammy is on full on lying again about guns


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 16, 2012)

The moderator is biased towards Obama though.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Nice! Nice! Nice! Candy  calls out the Liar (Romney).



Not her job. She also cuts Romney off. Over and over and over.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, tomorrow's meme.  Candy rigged the debate for Obama.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama on gun control. His record is more pro gun than Romney's


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Obama wins this point. And he is drilling a hole in Romney RIGHT NOW.
> 
> What an asshole, Romney is.



Heh, Obama just lied to the nation again.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Really???

I heard what I heard from Obama, clinton, ect. They all blamed a fucking video for this as the islamic world stormed 3 of our embassies. 

As of a week ago Carney was still spinning his fucking wheels. 

I hate these lyers.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Obama wins this point. And he is drilling a hole in Romney RIGHT NOW.
> 
> What an asshole, Romney is.



^ kooks getting angry, and name calling now... Translation: Romney kicking Obama's backside.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ah, tomorrow's meme.  Candy rigged the debate for Obama.



No tomorrow Meme is that Obama is lying on Libya.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

AK-47s

Oh shit.

This is one that pisses me off about Obama.

Hey, look at that.... I can be critical of my own candidate.

AK-47s need to be banned and confiscated.

Let's see what Mitt has to say..... Here comes Moderate Mitt.  Hope the NRA is listening.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama has failed tonight. Despite the efforts of the Libya coverup


----------



## The VOR (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is unraveling.  He can't wait for this thing to be over.  The President is kicking his ass.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Assault weapons...Another non-issue lolberal meme softball.

What a farce.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Damn
> ...



Nope, doesn't bother me a bit.  

Your guy trying to use Ambassador Stevens coffin as a soapbox when his family specifically asked him to stop doing it does.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Candy, you fat pig!



You don't like the facts?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how it's never the Republicans' fault.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Holy shit did the moderator just cover for Obama?



Yes, and she was doing so good to. What a shame.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> The moderator is biased towards Obama though.



Yup.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2012)

Candy Crowley is a fat fucking piece of shit. Nice job doing being a partisan hack with moderating.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Oh, man. Now Candy is protecting Obama.



did you think this was NOT going to happen?
Then she lets Obama interrupt Romney and demanded she go to the next question..And she let him get away with it


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> AK-47s
> 
> Oh shit.
> 
> ...



You aren't getting mine.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

It's all about context, folks...and to Candy's credit, she answered both of them that they were correct. Obama referred to it as an act of terror, but then she confirmed that he was doing so in regards to leading the public to believe that it was an act of terror_* induced by spontaneous mob reaction to a vile video*_.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 16, 2012)

How can you tell Obama is winning?

The whining and melting down of neocons on this thread...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Check the transcripts, Mitt.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> The moderator is biased towards Obama though.



Duh! Did you notice the lightening speed in which obama wanted to exit Bengahzi? He's not fit to hold the office.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

The American public will see through this.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Please Mitt... Bring up Fast and Furious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> FIVE shows...The ambassador to the UN was one FIVE Sunday shows and said the attack was a riot over a tape



Yep,

How the fuck could someone with Obama's admin say this shit if he didn't tell her to?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

FOX NEWS TALKING POINT ALERT>

Candy, candy, candy....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bLOjmY--TA]Iggy Pop - Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Obama has risen 2.5 points on Intrade since the debate started.



Obama has risen another half point since I posted this.


----------



## Bill Angel (Oct 16, 2012)

Jobs were not outsourced overseas during the recession that occurred in the Reagan Aministration the way they were outsourced during the recession that started during the George W Bush Administration.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

The VOR said:


> Romney is unraveling.  He can't wait for this thing to be over.  The President is kicking his ass.



You must be watching a different debate then I am.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

So far, tide is with Obama. Romney has become undone in the last 20 min.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has risen 2.5 points on Intrade since the debate started.
> ...



0.7% now


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Really???
> 
> I heard what I heard from Obama, clinton, ect. They all blamed a fucking video for this as the islamic world stormed 3 of our embassies.
> 
> ...



20 embassy's


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Why won't Mitt discuss guns?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Candy, you fat pig!
> ...



I don't like Marxism that destroys a human being into a lazy piece of shit or has killed over 100 million human beings in the 20th century.

What facts?


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator is biased towards Obama though.
> ...



He outright lied about it. Blaming it on a video is not calling it terrorism.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 16, 2012)

Why the fuck are we talking about guns? 

Banning guns gonna balance our budget and keep us out of wars.

Dumb fucking questions


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator is biased towards Obama though.
> ...


The whole farce is biased toward Boiking.

Nearly every question has been over this or that leftist interest group issue.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Fast and Furious


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator is biased towards Obama though.
> ...



Hate it when they do that. just gives ammo to the other side..


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama did *not* call this a terrorist attack in the Rose Garden like he AND Crowley said. *Obama and his ASSISTANT THE BIASED CRONY Crowley lied to you, America*!!! Romney was correct.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDANcaPx1xg]President Obama Speaks on the Attack on Benghazi - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

That is not proven, Mitt.

Oh....."I can't imagine"! 

Mitt now sounds desperate.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Rose garden transcript, it's a draw, he mentions terror at the end but starts off by saying "attack" alone, and of course rice, the un address, I rate romneys statement mostly true 

THE PRESIDENT:* Good morning.* Every day, all across the world, American diplomats and civilians work tirelessly to advance the interests and values of our nation.* Often, they are away from their families.* Sometimes, they brave great danger.

*Yesterday, four of these extraordinary Americans were killed in an attack on our diplomatic post in Benghazi.* *Among those killed was our Ambassador, Chris Stevens, as well as Foreign Service Officer Sean Smith.* We are still notifying the families of the others who were killed.* And today, the American people stand united in holding the families of the four Americans in our thoughts and in our prayers.

The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack.* We're working with the government of Libya to secure our diplomats.* I've also directed my administration to increase our security at diplomatic posts around the world.* And make no mistake, we will work with the Libyan government to bring to justice the killers who attacked our people.

Since our founding, the United States has been a nation that respects all faiths.* We reject all efforts to denigrate the religious beliefs of others.* But there is absolutely no justification to this type of senseless violence.* None.* The world must stand together to unequivocally reject these brutal acts.

Already, many Libyans have joined us in doing so, and this attack will not break the bonds between the United States and Libya.* Libyan security personnel fought back against the attackers alongside Americans.* Libyans helped some of our diplomats find safety, and they carried Ambassador Stevens&#8217;s body to the hospital, where we tragically learned that he had died.

It's especially tragic that Chris Stevens died in Benghazi because it is a city that he helped to save.* At the height of the Libyan revolution, Chris led our diplomatic post in Benghazi.* With characteristic skill, courage, and resolve, he built partnerships with Libyan revolutionaries, and helped them as they planned to build a new Libya.* When the Qaddafi regime came to an end, Chris was there to serve as our ambassador to the new Libya, and he worked tirelessly to support this young democracy, and I think both Secretary Clinton and I relied deeply on his knowledge of the situation on the ground there.* He was a role model to all who worked with him and to the young diplomats who aspire to walk in his footsteps.

Along with his colleagues, Chris died in a country that is still striving to emerge from the recent experience of war. Today, the loss of these four Americans is fresh, but our memories of them linger on.* I have no doubt that their legacy will live on through the work that they did far from our shores and in the hearts of those who love them back home.

Of course, yesterday was already a painful day for our nation as we marked the solemn memory of the 9/11 attacks.* We mourned with the families who were lost on that day.* I visited the graves of troops who made the ultimate sacrifice in Iraq and Afghanistan at the hallowed grounds of Arlington Cemetery, and had the opportunity to say thank you and visit some of our wounded warriors at Walter Reed.* And then last night, we learned the news of this attack in Benghazi.*

As Americans, let us never, ever forget that our freedom is only sustained because there are people who are willing to fight for it, to stand up for it, and in some cases, lay down their lives for it.* Our country is only as strong as the character of our people and the service of those both civilian and military who represent us around the globe.

*No acts of terror* will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character, or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for.* Today we mourn four more Americans who represent the very best of the United States of America.* We will not waver in our commitment to see that justice is done for this terrible act.* And make no mistake, justice will be done.

But we also know that the lives these Americans led stand in stark contrast to those of their attackers.* These four Americans stood up for freedom and human dignity.* They should give every American great pride in the country that they served, and the hope that our flag represents to people around the globe who also yearn to live in freedom and with dignity.

We grieve with their families, but let us carry on their memory, and let us continue their work of seeking a stronger America and a better world for all of our children.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut the fuck up Candy.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> FOX NEWS TALKING POINT ALERT>
> 
> Candy, candy, candy....
> 
> Iggy Pop - Candy - YouTube



Why do you think it's a fair debate? Candy supports Obama.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

just now did,


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if in Romney's head if he actually has any control over the words coming out of his mouth or if they just come out at random in an order that seems to sound good yet means nothing. I have never seen a candidate with so little substance before.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



With Candy jumping in with garbage or to shut it down when it looks like Mitt is making a point.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

tjvh said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You stupid fuck.  Obama wasn't even sworn in until  January 20, 2009.  You have your head up your ass.  Romney looks like a douchebag.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if the pro gun people want to have dinner with the anti-gun people.

Mitt is off message. It is ugly.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Check the transcripts, Mitt.



i posted the Rose garden one.... Obama lied.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanna know WHY if obama announced the day after that it was a terrorist attack why the fuck he let the State deparment announce it wasn't a full five days later? wtf is going on???


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 16, 2012)

The moderator attacking has begun. Guess we know who is winning...


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 16, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Holy shit did the moderator just cover for Obama?



Yeah, telling the truth is considered "covering for Obama" to neocons.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Obama did *not* call this a terrorist attack in the Rose Garden like he AND Crowley said. *Obama and his ASSISTANT THE BIASED CRONY Crowley lied to you, America*!!! Romney was correct.
> 
> President Obama Speaks on the Attack on Benghazi - YouTube​



yep,

This proves without a doubt that Candy is bias.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

You stupid idiot.....Obama, please.. Romney just said he passed a bill with both sides happy and willing to compromise.
And he said he would do the same thing as president.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why the fuck are we talking about guns?



Gramps, go out and buy a TV....









Are you at a Library computer?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



 DA LIBERAL CONSPIRACEEEE


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



And yet April is after January 20.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is pathetic. His is done for.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> I wanna know WHY if obama announced the day after that it was a terrorist attack why the fuck he let the State deparment announce it wasn't a full five days later? wtf is going on???



check the transcript I posted.

OBAMA.... LIED.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



You nasty, nasty foul mouthed Liberal piece of shit... Go back to your OWS tent and let the adults converse.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama just lied about his Rose Garden speech on Benghazi and Crowley doubled down on the lie.



> I strongly condemn the outrageous attack on our diplomatic facility in Benghazi, which took the lives of four Americans, including Ambassador Chris Stevens. Right now, the American people have the families of those we lost in our thoughts and prayers. They exemplified America's commitment to freedom, justice, and partnership with nations and people around the globe, and stand in stark contrast to those who callously took their lives.
> 
> I have directed my Administration to provide all necessary resources to support the security of our personnel in Libya, and to increase security at our diplomatic posts around the globe. While the United States rejects efforts to denigrate the religious beliefs of others, we must all unequivocally oppose the kind of senseless violence that took the lives of these public servants.
> 
> ...



President Obama Speaks on the Attack on Benghazi | The White House

Video of full speech at the link.  He doesn't call the Benghazi attack an act of terror.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Obama did *not* call this a terrorist attack in the Rose Garden like he AND Crowley said. *Obama and his ASSISTANT THE BIASED CRONY Crowley lied to you, America*!!! Romney was correct.
> 
> President Obama Speaks on the Attack on Benghazi - YouTube​



I did the same thing and came up with the same answer you did.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> The moderator attacking has begun. Guess we know who is winning...


When someone like Toro recognizes that the "moderator" is in the bag for Boiking, it's as safe a bet as you'll get.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh sure Candy. Let Obama keep going.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Obama did *not* call this a terrorist attack in the Rose Garden like he AND Crowley said. *Obama and his ASSISTANT THE BIASED CRONY Crowley lied to you, America*!!! Romney was correct.
> ...


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is disrespecting candy.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So far, tide is with Obama. Romney has become undone in the last 20 min.



what are you watching?
Real Housewives?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> The moderator attacking has begun. Guess we know who is winning...





If you don't think Candy's a democrat then you have your fucking head up your ass.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator attacking has begun. Guess we know who is winning...
> ...



I'm the most objective poster here!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator attacking has begun. Guess we know who is winning...
> ...




Fox News Talking Point Alert!!!


----------



## Vel (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> I wanna know WHY if obama announced the day after that it was a terrorist attack why the fuck he let the State deparment announce it wasn't a full five days later? wtf is going on???


From Obama's Rose garden speech.

"No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for."

He did NOT call what happened in Benghazi a terrorist attack.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Rommey, don't go down the offshoring route.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Assault weapons...Another non-issue lolberal meme softball.
> 
> What a farce.



Romney is already looking like a dick head on this issue.  The issue was about automatic assault rifles, and dildo Mr. Etch-A-Sketch wants to talk about "Fast and Furious", which has nothing to do with automatic weapons.  It has to do with how easy it is to buy a gun in the US, and why Mexican drug cartels choose to buy their weapons here, and reimport them.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck are we talking about guns?
> ...


That stupid psycho asshole doesn't look like no Kalashnikov to me.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

Watching the focus group Romny is doing pretty good. At the beginning CNN said it was made of 5 Romny supporters and six Obama voters.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna know WHY if obama announced the day after that it was a terrorist attack why the fuck he let the State deparment announce it wasn't a full five days later? wtf is going on???
> ...



Yep,

Candy lied her ass off to back Obama. Hopefully people look this up on their own time and vote Romney. Fuck you Obama.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney just set up a t-ball for Obama.  Let's see if he hits it.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So far, tide is with Obama. Romney has become undone in the last 20 min.



Mitt has lost this one.

Well, Fox will claim otherwise...


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator attacking has begun. Guess we know who is winning...
> ...



 Toro is in the tank for Romney. He's said so.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator attacking has begun. Guess we know who is winning...
> ...



 It begins! The next few days are going to be epic.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Assault weapons...Another non-issue lolberal meme softball.
> ...


No, it's *SEMI-AUTOMATIC* rifles, not automatic....Huge difference.

And those were the weapons involved in F&F.

Get your head out of your ass, s0n.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I agree. The libs will screaming victory for some reason.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney sounded a little nervous for a few minutes


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > So far, tide is with Obama. Romney has become undone in the last 20 min.
> ...



I'm sorry if you have your head too far up romneys ass to see that ,whining about time, talking over the mod and totally disregarding questions to make a point about a question already moved on from, is not a recipe for a win.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Canada rules!


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, and now we have the obligatory "outsourcing of jobs".  Really?  The USA is still the second largest manufacture of goods in the world, second only to a country that is fucking three times our size in population.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Assault weapons...Another non-issue lolberal meme softball.
> ...



who gives a rats ass about assault rifles. The economy is in the shitter because of Obama and his policies....


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > So far, tide is with Obama. Romney has become undone in the last 20 min.
> ...



Facts claim otherwise.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Couldn't care less....

Though I do disagree with him from time to time, he's as intellectually honest a poster there is on this forum.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Lower the corporate tax rates!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator attacking has begun. Guess we know who is winning...
> ...



I said Jim was a terrible moderator and romney clearly won. It has nothing to do with who wins and everything to do with a fair playing field.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney has done a great being even though he also had to debate Candy Crowley. Mitt Romney has my vote no doubt. It's as simple as this, Obama had four years and it's gotton worse. Not much more to say.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt will go after China???


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I'm just interested to hear what the Republican talking point for this one is going to be. The first one was Romney won because he bullied and lied out of his ass. The second one was Biden lost because even though he owned the debate he was a bully. This one, obviously it's the liberal moderator who skewed the whole thing.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

That is not accurate. They do not get cuts. They only get to defer payments.
And that should be eliminated


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

What a lying sack of shit!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Romney's answered every question. I wish I could say the same about Our President.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama is wrong about taxing worldwide income.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Nutters always get pissy when their guy is asked to stick to the facts.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

The currency has gone up?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama just said 'when I was President'.

Freudian slip?


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama hits the t-ball.  But only into the infield.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Nutters always get pissy when their guy is asked to stick to the facts.



That explains your behavior quite well


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Mitt said something that wasn't true.  Candy corrected him.

You have a problem with that?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Mitt will go after China???



Cock suckers like you that are clueless of economics should shut up. You just look like a fool.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

In good news, the Yankees are losing.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Bingo!!!!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama was going to kill the repatriation tax? Since when?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



If it worked for Biden, then why can't it work for Romney?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Vel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna know WHY if obama announced the day after that it was a terrorist attack why the fuck he let the State deparment announce it wasn't a full five days later? wtf is going on???
> ...



So you had better intelligence at the time?  Fuck, we knew Bin Laden was a terrorist, and Dubya said it wasn't something he worked about.  Are you serious?  Or shall I start to mock you again?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Stop cutting off Romney


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama just said 'when I was President'.
> 
> Freudian slip?



No... Even he knows the writing is on the wall.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama just said 'when I was President'.
> 
> Freudian slip?



No dopey, you don't understand the term Freudian slip.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Nutters always get pissy when their guy is asked to stick to the facts.



I think you are wearing nutters...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> In good news, the Yankees are losing.



so is Obama.

Good night all around


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

" there are some jobs that won't come back"

That, is an honest answer, but probably won't score him points.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



1# OBAMA DIDN'T say it was a terrorist attack until late SEPT. He sent the UN ass and Clinton to lie and lie. He lied in front of the UN.

2# That isn't Candy's job!


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 16, 2012)

There will be no closing statements in this debate. Interesting to see how it ends.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

I call it a draw......


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



So tell us how the White House knew it was because of a video *before* they investigated it?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Canada rules!



*Oh Canada, we stand on cars and freeze.....
Oh Canada, our home and TV land...
Oh Canada my roaming naked band...*


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > So far, tide is with Obama. Romney has become undone in the last 20 min.
> ...



Nah, Obama's looking pretty bad even with Crowely helping him lie about his rose garden statement.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> In good news, the Yankees are losing.



Now that's something a lot of Americans can get behind!


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I call it a draw......



I concur


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney lost a lot of gusto between the 1st and 2nd debate and didn't really say anything memorable. Edge Obama.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Did you hear shithead Romney, who said that government doesn't create jobs?  What a fucking idiot.  Where does this ass hat think teachers comes from?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

100% or 98%? Which is it?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama lied every time he opened his mouth. He gained nothing tonight.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Like I said, it's a tight rope. It worked well for Romney in the 1st debate, it so far hasnt in this one.

VP's are different, they can be more outrageous and it can still work. It didn't work for Biden like it did for Romney in the 1st round, but it isn't as offputting as when it fails to work for the candidate.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama just said 'when I was President'.
> ...



dumb ass...

Freudian Slip - What is a Freudian Slip


> A *Freudian slip is a verbal or memory mistake* that is believed to be linked to the unconscious mind. *Common examples include* an individual calling his or her spouse by an ex's name, *saying the wrong word* or even misinterpreting a written or spoken word.



Obama said 'when', when he should have said 'while'.

He used the wrong word... perfect definition of a Freudian slip, dumb ass.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitt's tone getting desperate again.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Did you hear shithead Romney, who said that government doesn't create jobs?  What a fucking idiot.  Where does this ass hat think teachers comes from?



Profanity from Liberals ^ equates to a Romney win.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Did you hear shithead Romney, who said that government doesn't create jobs?  What a fucking idiot.  Where does this ass hat think teachers comes from?



Who made it possible?


I will answer it for ya dunce.... the private sector who pays taxes.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> In good news, the Yankees are losing.



Cardinals all the way baby!!!

Back to back World Series!!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol Obama is lying through his teeth


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> The currency has gone up?



no it hasn't..Since the Yuan is not traded on the currency market, there is no real way to confirm what Obaam claims.
The bottom line is China manipulates the value of it's currency and no matter how much pressure the US or other China trading partners press as long as the Chinese government has this public/private association ( subsidizing Chinese business) nothing will change. And without blasting China with draconian tariffs( never will happen) the situation will not change..


----------



## Rocko (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney really kicked the shit out of Obama!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Obama did *not* call this a terrorist attack in the Rose Garden like he AND Crowley said. *Obama and his ASSISTANT THE BIASED CRONY Crowley lied to you, America*!!! Romney was correct.
> ...



This will make a great campaign weapon for Romney. Christ, just once obama could man up and tell the truth.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Now Obama does not beleive gov't creates jobs??? Since when???


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Last 2 minutes go to Obama?

CNN has him at + 2 minutes over Romney as it is.... that'll be 4 minutes more than Romney got.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I call it a draw......



No way. Mitt Romney won. Obama has not explained why his policies have not worked that past 4 years. It's time for new leadership.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mitt's tone getting desperate again.



which debate are you watching?


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



He knows it. This Hazel jackass lies like Obama. He posts like a child.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

'I believe in self-reliance.'

- B. Hussein


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama finally pounds on Romneys 47% blunder


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, Obama lays on the 47% during the last word.  Really good tactical move.  Really good.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

The 47% Romney was talking about are the ones with EBT cards.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear shithead Romney, who said that government doesn't create jobs?  What a fucking idiot.  Where does this ass hat think teachers comes from?
> ...



True, suddenly I feel more optimistic.

Thanks dick.

Oh wow, now obama's lying about stuff that Romney said. I'm sure Candy will prevent Romney from rebutting.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama just hit Mitt on the 47% comment. Mitt opened himself up to it during his last answer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, tomorrow's meme.  Candy rigged the debate for Obama.
> ...



Once again, guy, you are pissing in a dry hole on Libya. 

The American people are a lot smarter than you think.  

Unless you really want to have a discussion about GWB and the August 6 Memo...


----------



## Nole (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama just tucked Romney to bed, good night.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney got his ass kicked.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama finally pounds on Romneys 47% blunder



Yeah amazing he waited till when he knew Romney didnt have a chance to respond.

Coward.


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Romney really kicked the shit out of Obama!



What rose colored glasses are you looking through.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama should not have started, fair share, that's not going to help, he's had to many examples of the opposite.........he's describing a bad economy, hello, he's the president. 

But Romney missed an opportunity to describe his vision.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Oh, Obama lays on the 47% during the last word.  Really good tactical move.  Really good.


Most people aren't political junkies and have NFI what that means.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr President, you have ignored the middle class, the so called 47% and you have sucked up to the super rich for donations.....You despise the free enterprise system....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Clear Obama victory....


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



why don't you go hump the dog or something. That would make more sense.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 16, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Obama just hit Mitt on the 47% comment. Mitt opened himself up to it during his last answer.



Those 47% are either sleeping or stoned right now. 


LOL


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 16, 2012)

47% !


----------



## Vel (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Did you hear shithead Romney, who said that government doesn't create jobs?  What a fucking idiot.  Where does this ass hat think teachers comes from?



LOLOL And didn't I just hear Obama say that government doesn't create jobs? Why yes, I think I did.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Oh, Obama lays on the 47% during the last word.  Really good tactical move.  Really good.



So Romney cant blow it out of the water...yep, good move on Obama.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

His grandfather that liberated Auschwitz?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL. Farewell Obama


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Canada rules!
> ...



Listen Cheesehead, it was only a few years ago when I was walking in downtown Milwaukee, and it was -30 with the windchill.  In April.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Wingnut Brooks gave Obama the win.


----------



## Toro (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama won.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Clear Obama victory....


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

That was amusing, Romney's losing steam. Nothing really significant in this debate but Obama had a much better showing in this one.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

CNN just mentioned how Obama avoided the Libya question he was asked.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

The edge goes to Obama.  With a biased moderator, obvious shills in the audience, and questions that favored Obama (even one about Bush?) it's hard not to win the debate.  The sad part is that none of that mattered in the end, those attributes made no difference in the performance.

Obama did well and Romney did fair.

But then again, Obama was able to show to his base why he should be President - because 7.8% unemployment is a good thing to them.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 16, 2012)

Sh*t! I just get home and now I gotta' read through _*56 pages*_ of comments? F*ck! 



Thanks to Sarah G and thanks for the running commentary guise!


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Mark Shields gives it to him too.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Obama lays on the 47% during the last word.  Really good tactical move.  Really good.
> ...



Good tactic to wait until the last statement where a rebuttal wasn't allowed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Obama just hit Mitt on the 47% comment. Mitt opened himself up to it during his last answer.



What is your plan to avoid a greece? You know as I know that putting people on free shit at a time when we can't afford it=slowing the growth. Sending us down a dark road.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Wingnut Brooks gave Obama the win.



And...?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Oh, Obama lays on the 47% during the last word.  Really good tactical move.  Really good.



Yup, it was. 

The whole debate was strange I have to say....


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney didnt lose.  That's all that matters.  Romney put in a good showing.  Obama lied a lot.  Ultimately the debate wont mean much. It wont overshadow the really bad job Obama has done over 4years.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

asterism said:


> The edge goes to Obama.  With a biased moderator, obvious shills in the audience, and questions that favored Obama (even one about Bush?) it's hard not to win the debate.  The sad part is that none of that mattered in the end.
> .


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 16, 2012)

ROMNEY: Government doesn't create jobs. Please give me a government job.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama did the job. The polls will now over sample Dem's again.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Both made points. Obama lied on almost every question.

I think Romney edged it out. But it was close. But Obama did better than the last one.


----------



## T-Bor (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I would rather be a libtard than a Re-tard like you!  BOOO YAA!!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Obama won.


He better have, with a biased "moderator" and a full slate of shill questions.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear shithead Romney, who said that government doesn't create jobs?  What a fucking idiot.  Where does this ass hat think teachers comes from?
> ...



You can't fix stupid...


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Romney really kicked the shit out of Obama!



I think they both did really well compared to Obama's last performance. 

The rose garden speech he lied.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 16, 2012)

alan1 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Got to give it to him, he knew better than to bring it up sooner.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on board conservatives..

When are you going to man up and admit Obama took this round?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama finally pounds on Romneys 47% blunder



about frickin' time.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Wingnut Brooks gave Obama the win.



How is Brooks (who voted for Obama) a wingnut?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Mark Shields gives it to him too.


Ooooo...One of Boiking's biggest media buttboys sez that he wins!


Surprise, surprise!


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Put wall to wall on that stupid USMB poll on who won the first debate and who won this one.  Obama kicked ass.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> I wanna know WHY if obama announced the day after that it was a terrorist attack why the fuck he let the State deparment announce it wasn't a full five days later? wtf is going on???



They want to confuse the enemy. The enemy is anyone who doesn't vote for Obama.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Misty said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Romney really kicked the shit out of Obama!
> ...



He blatantly lied. He was still blaming the video the following week at the UN and on the view. In fact, if i remember correctly, the girls on the view asked him whether it was a terror attack and he wouldnt say that.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Come on board conservatives..
> 
> When are you going to man up and admit Obama took this round?



Plenty already had, idiot.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Come on board conservatives..
> 
> When are you going to man up and admit Obama took this round?


When are you going to man up and admit that this "debate" was a huge parking lot job?


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

I enjoyed the part where Romney backed Obama up and sat him down


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Will Romney release his folder full of women?


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama has the edge but not by that much. Both have been rude and the people didn't like it at all.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

that fat liberal whore let obama talk 4 minutes longer than Gov. Romney.


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 16, 2012)

asterism said:


> The edge goes to Obama.  With a biased moderator, obvious shills in the audience, and questions that favored Obama (even one about Bush?) it's hard not to win the debate.  The sad part is that none of that mattered in the end, those attributes made no difference in the performance.
> 
> Obama did well and Romney did fair.
> 
> But then again, Obama was able to show to his base why he should be President - because 7.8% unemployment is a good thing to them.



Glad the Bush question came up ... Repubs want to run from those fucked up 8 years that got us in the position we are in right now.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on board conservatives..
> ...



   It's amazing how conservatives can never take responsibility for their party or candidates failings. It's always some other entity involved in a massive conspiracy against them.

By the way Romney, bullied an extra 25% in the first debate.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Come on board conservatives..
> 
> When are you going to man up and admit Obama took this round?



nah. Romney still edged him out.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

Misty said:


> Obama is disrespecting candy.


Yeah, but she doesn't mind like when it's Mitt trying to defend himself when Obama called him a liar 5 or 6 times in a row.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Obama has the edge but not by that much. Both have been rude and the people didn't like it at all.



I think Romney edged Obama, but I agree with your other statement.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Put wall to wall on that stupid USMB poll on who won the first debate and who won this one.  Obama kicked ass.



Obama lied on some very provable things... His Energy policies, and the timeline of his response to the embassy attacks for starters.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 16, 2012)

Eaglewings said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > The edge goes to Obama.  With a biased moderator, obvious shills in the audience, and questions that favored Obama (even one about Bush?) it's hard not to win the debate.  The sad part is that none of that mattered in the end, those attributes made no difference in the performance.
> ...



So Obama has done nothing in 4 years?  Why would anyone re-elect him then?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

We're going to find out first hand why this country once fought Marxism so hard. Obama is going to take this country 20 plus trillion dollars into debt if he wins.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

Fox News is calling it a draw... I guess that means Obama wiped the floor with that mormon sociopath.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on board conservatives..
> ...



I was the first in the thread on the first debate to say Obama had blown it. 

Come on conservatives....is blaming the moderator the best you can do?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Fox News is calling it a draw... I guess that means Obama wiped the floor with that mormon sociopath.



Doesn't get better than that


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 16, 2012)

I voted that Romney, Obama and Crowley all won... because i could.  Take that!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm not voting for Vinnie Vitalis, nitwit.

And if you can't see that the "undecided voters" were a bunch of shills asking questions straight out of the DNC book of gripes, snivels and talking points, then you've got your head shoved so far up Obiedoodle's ass that there's no getting through to you anyways.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has the edge but not by that much. Both have been rude and the people didn't like it at all.
> ...



Fluffer


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Romney edged him out. I think the presidents obvious personnel dislike of Romney showed thru his mask. I'm uncertain how that will play out with most folks but I think it will cost Obama some points.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 16, 2012)

that fat bitch let obama talk too long


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Obama won.



Stronger yes, win?? That is a stretch at best...

He never declared it and act of terror in the Rose Garden...

He did cut permits for drilling, fact...

Wow, desperate would describe it better...


----------



## alan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Don't like reality?

Sorry Obama can't blatantly lie about as many easily checked thing as he did tonight and come off the winner. Especially in a close debate like this.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > The edge goes to Obama.  With a biased moderator, obvious shills in the audience, and questions that favored Obama (even one about Bush?) it's hard not to win the debate.  The sad part is that none of that mattered in the end.
> > .



Make sure you see my edit.  The biased moderator, biased questions, and shills in the audience are not the reason Obama won.  Obama simply did better than Romney this time.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



It's all a liberalzzzz conspiraceeeee!!!!! Run for the hills!!!!


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 16, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



not even a close one. Obama won easily as did Romney first time round. Monday will be the decider...

I really hope they get a decent moderator this time....

I thought the moderator who did the VP debate has been the best so far...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Time to impeach Obama for what he did to our embassies. FUCK YOU.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama showed what a hateful person he is which will likely cost him a couple of points.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Per CNN, Romney was correct in saying oil production on federal land dropped 14% under Obama... Obama lied about that too.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 16, 2012)

No major gaffs or mistakes by either man both held their own and gave as good as they got I see at as draw though I'm sure the party faithful both think there man won.


----------



## IHBF (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama's lies lost him this debate and the presidency.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Come on board conservatives..
> 
> When are you going to man up and admit Obama took this round?



Where do you get this from?? 

Rose Garden, wrong...

Drilling Permits, wrong...

Two of the most important issues and you say he won??

Hands down, the best line of the night belonged to Romney "Your going to get a repeat of the last four years" 

Who in the hell wants to repeat the last four years???


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> No major gaffs or mistakes by either man both held their own and gave as good as they got I see at as draw though I'm sure the party faithful both think there man won.



I'd call Obama's blatant lies about Libya, and Energy a bit more than gaffes.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...


Piss off, s0n.

Had that been Bill O'Reilly moderating that "debate" and the questions almost all covered a bunch of pet republican issues (i.e. voter ID, flag burning, school vouchers), I'd be saying the same thing.

Get your head out of Boiking's ass.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 16, 2012)

Would undecided voters really cheer when Crowley was covering for Obama's lie about Libya?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 16, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> No major gaffs or mistakes by either man both held their own and gave as good as they got I see at as draw though I'm sure the party faithful both think there man won.



A draw is a win for Romney, although I think Romney had the edge because of Obama's failed record he had to work with. Obama didn't have that luxury he lost, Romney won


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



He didn't lie, you pathetic douche. He passed on the best intelligence he had at the time.  He left open the fact that right wing theocrats used a terrorist attack.  He didn't give a rat fuck.  He said the scumbags would be pwned.  *XXXXXXX*

Why was the Republicans and Bush such fags about this?


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> that fat liberal whore let obama talk 4 minutes longer than Gov. Romney.


<you must spread some reputation around before giving some to WillowTree again>

She gave him an extra 4 minutes to do a character assassination number on Governor Romney. The only trouble is, it was all skillful misrepresentation, but it was still four minutes of scorched earth.

President Obama would have gotten himself kicked out of the Clean Debate Zone at USMB for that.

He had a scowl on his face 90% of the time. He knows he's toast.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 16, 2012)

Debates would be more interesting if they had a running fact check scroll on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> Would undecided voters really cheer when Crowley was covering for Obama's lie about Libya?


Nope.

Like I said...That was a huge parking lot job.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



LOL, he keeps lying and digging his grave deeper over Libya. If he keeps it up it may just cost him the election.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



He lied. He claimed he denounced it as a terrorist attack the next day. He didn't. He was on the view the following week and at the UN blaming a spontaneous riot that occured because of a youtube video no one has seen. He was asked on the view about whether it was a terror attack and he refused to say one way or another because "we didn't have enough information yet"


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Debates would be more interesting if they had a running fact check scroll on the bottom of the screen.


They'd be more interesting if it were a debate, rather than a bushwhack job favoring one principal over the other.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



the Rose Garden speech transcript is posted, Dickless Fuck. Obama NEVER called the attack an act of terror. He used the word terror one time, in general sense, near the end of his comments.

HE... LIED.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how this word game is the new Republican issue since they can't really win on anything else...


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



funny...they just showed the video from the rose garden the day after... 

his words, exactly "no act of terror" will go unpunished and "we will get to the bottom of this".

sorry charlie...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> He had a scowl on his face 90% of the time. He knows he's toast.



Notice how they weren't split screening? I think they learned from the VP debate


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> that fat liberal whore let obama talk 4 minutes longer than Gov. Romney.



You little ass sucking moron.  Your tiny little boy got his clock cleaned.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Did he call the attack an act of terror?
no.

He... lied.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...


Funny how that "best intelligence available" meme doesn't play when fuckchop hacks like you are talking about WMDs in Iraq.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > He had a scowl on his face 90% of the time. He knows he's toast.
> ...



Lucky for Romney.  A split screen would have made Romney look more like a zombie.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 16, 2012)

Obama's rose garden speech the day after the terrorist attack in Benghazi.

Obama did not say it was a terrorist act the day after. He barely utter the word terror when he said "no act of terror will go unpunished." Obama did not say he knew the reason for the attack. Also Obama's press secretary said it was a protest in reaction to a anti-muslim video & not a terrorist attack. He said we have no information to suggest it was a pre-planned terrorist attack.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nds0u7WVoE"]President Obama's Press Secretary Lying About Benghazi[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Oct 16, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > that fat liberal whore let obama talk 4 minutes longer than Gov. Romney.
> ...



Yep Obama was pissed....Like  "I'll dare you question me"... Obama's a real dick... "nice man" I think not. He'll lose points off of this debate


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...


That's not what a retired General who instigated intelligence in the Middle East had to say on television today. He said they had impeccable intelligence and well knew it was an orchestrated attack by terrorists.

I'm tired of trying to get the administration to own stuff like the topic of not having bullets in the weapons of two of the people assassinated by the terrorists. What in the hell was Secretary of State Hillary Clinton thinking when she issued orders of no bullets in the embassies in a terrorist country in which the very ambassador who was assassinated requested backup several times before the actual assassination.

They're a bunch of bumbling idiots and need to be put out to pasture.

Romney will be a breath of fresh air after 4 years of engaging Republicans in Congress in a war for all the money in the Treasury and more downgrades that at least Republicans trying to repair the break in the money dam prevented. Obama earned those two downgrades, and he pisses all over Congress for not allowing him to spend America into more than we're already in.

I think Romney will make the government back in to the business it has always been--the business of helping the people of the United States be the best people they can be.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Candy was just on CNN, and flat out said Obama did not 'call' the specific attack an act of terror in the Rose Garden speech.

She just fucking contradicted her defense of Obama during the debate!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2012)

Jroc said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yeah, his hatefulness showed thru clearly.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> Would undecided voters really cheer when Crowley was covering for Obama's lie about Libya?



No shit.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Boy this is fun...It's going to be more fun when Romney wins. Obama is sinking fast can you feel it? I think you can


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> Would undecided voters really cheer when Crowley was covering for Obama's lie about Libya?



Get the transcript.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Let's see..

Current reasons for Romney losing

1. Moderator was against him
2 Audience was against him
3 Obama was mean to him

Save it for election night...you are going to need it


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Obama wasn't referring to Benghazi when he said that.  That was during his part of the speech where he was talking about 9/11.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...


Please retract that statement, Dick Tuck. This is America, not Saddam Hussein's kingdom in which he said the same thing and gassed 30 Kurdish villages back in the 80s. Our soldiers uncovered mass graves there.

We're not going to allow you income redistrubutors to turn America into a place where you can privilege yourself like Saddam Hussein did, and kill his politically inconvenient enemies.

We've had four solid years of Obama thinking of his political adversaries as enemies, and we were tired of it after his exceedingly negative campaign.

We're not taking that die crap any more.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 16, 2012)

All the people who didn't watch the debate will hear about for the next two days is Obama and Libya...that's what will dominate the news cycle.



"Mr president,  if you KNEW it was a terrorist attack,  why was ambassador Rice on the Sunday talk shows blaming a you tube video?   Why were you at the UN blaming a youtube video?  Why were you on Letterman blaming a you tube video?"


That's the top story for the next week.


Any ground he made up tonight will be lost double by Friday.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



A meme?  You bedwetting little whore.  The scumbag you want to ass suck is the fuck juice you want to hear.  OUR PRESIDENT spoon fed your petrid skank ass.  Our President made it pretty clear on giving us the best information at the time.  Twat scabs like you seems to have a problem with the reality of the contemporaneous.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh dear, is anyone watching the Frank Luntz focus group??


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


the mods already took care of the retraction


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



you need a nap and a cookie.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



silly, he won DESPITE all that

You guys said the same thing with the VP debate. AND the last prez debate.

It seems to be all you have.


----------



## Misty (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Candy was just on CNN, and flat out said Obama did not 'call' the specific attack an act of terror in the Rose Garden speech.
> 
> She just fucking contradicted her defense of Obama during the debate!



I knew she was bias. But Romney reamed  Obama on all topics.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am quite disturbed at these moderators...... The blatantly bias moderating seems to be the par for course now.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Be careful, sherlock shithead conservative thinks he knows who I am  and is spamming my inbox with accusations about my 'ebay rating'.

Fucking loser.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Misty said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Candy was just on CNN, and flat out said Obama did not 'call' the specific attack an act of terror in the Rose Garden speech.
> ...



Obama destroyed Romney.

**Equal pay for women, Romney yells at the moderator....


Romney left the room minutes after the broadcast.

The President continued discussing the questions with the people in the room.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



I sent no such PM.

I posted it in your Profile, which I see you've deleted.

If you don't want people to know who you are, perhaps you shouldn't post dumb ass pics from your 'private' PhotoBucket account, when the name is so easy to find with GOOGLE.

Dumb ass.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Canada rules!



*Negged, you canuck-American!*


​


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


_*HAHAHAHAHAHA!*_

Your Boiking lied out his ass and is now hiding under Hillary Clintoon's skirt, and the best bullshit story you can come up with is the one you flat out reject when it was invoked by the previous regime.

God, what a tiny little hack worm you are.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 16, 2012)

Did anyone see the look on the face of the woman who asked about what makes Romney different than Bush when Romney started answering?  She looked like she wanted to kill Romney.

I bet she was really, truly undecided on who she was voting for.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Oh dear, is anyone watching the Frank Luntz focus group??



Yes, Obama is toast...


----------



## Missourian (Oct 16, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Oh dear, is anyone watching the Frank Luntz focus group??



No,  what's the skinny?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 16, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, is anyone watching the Frank Luntz focus group??
> ...



Certainly not the moderator (ducks)


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Oh dear, is anyone watching the Frank Luntz focus group??



Is there a link to it? Id love to see it


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


>



Love your posts!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 16, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Well no, I clearly stated that Romney won the last debate on style and presentation. He lost this debate on those same points. And Biden won resoundingly againat Ryan.

We should see the results of this debate by Monday in the polls.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> Did anyone see the look on the face of the woman who asked about what makes Romney different than Bush when Romney started answering?  She looked like she wanted to kill Romney.
> 
> I bet she was really, truly undecided on who she was voting for.


No...It was at that point that it became evident to me that the "debate" was a parking lot job and I went back to the baseball game.

Gotta YouTube?


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 16, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, is anyone watching the Frank Luntz focus group??
> ...



Typical.  He asked a bunch of people who voted for Obama in 2008 if they're voting for Obama or Romney, and they all pretty much said Romney.

Like the debate though, you've got to wonder about the validity of those people.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, is anyone watching the Frank Luntz focus group??
> ...



A group of undecideds who mostly voted for Obama, and they overwhelmingly thought Romney was more presidential...said Obama was on the defensive the entire time, and instead of answering questions, just kept attacking Romney. He gave his base their red meat, but he fell flat on those looking for real answers on how a second term would be an improvement over the first term.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

Here ya go...

Luntz Focus Group Of Mostly Former Obama Voters Switch To Romney | RealClearPolitics


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

According to this Fox News poll, Obama trounced Romney....

I'll be damned, maybe not all their viewers are idiots.


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowley admits Romney was right about Benghazi.  Video at link.

Candy Crowley: He Was Right | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

asterism said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Bullshit.

He said it in the first sentence.

FAIL.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

asterism said:


> Crowley admits Romney was right about Benghazi.  Video at link.
> 
> Candy Crowley: He Was Right | Washington Free Beacon



Did you actually watch the clip?

Because now you look very, very stupid.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Please tough guy, post the name here in the thread.  So I can get you kicked off the board.

I don't have a PhotoBucket account, you dumb motherfucker.

So, if I post a photo from, let's say hypothetically, your facebook page... Then I'm you?

THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



no he didn't. In fact, the white house transcript of Obama's response to Benghazai doesn't  mention terror at all.

He does mention terror breifly in regards to the anniversary of 9/11, which the White House, interestingly had never considered part of the response to Benghazai until tonight.

There is a reason he wasnt able to say it was a terror attack a week later on the view.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Crowley admits Romney was right about Benghazi.  Video at link.
> ...



Hey Numbnutz, he never called it an act of terror in the Rose Garden speech...

Candy was clueless...


----------



## asterism (Oct 16, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Crowley admits Romney was right about Benghazi.  Video at link.
> ...



I watched it and stand by my opinion.  Did you?  

All night I've simply posted facts and my opinions.  You have been talking smack.  You are misinformed, Crowley says Romney was right.  The Obama officials spent weeks blaming some video and calling the attack "spontaneous."

Maddow's crowing aside, your side loses this one when the facts are examined.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2012)

> As you can see, Obama said, "No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this nation."
> 
> However, he didn't specifically call this incident an act of terror, and his administration went on for days if not weeks claiming it was a protest over an anti-Muslim movie trailer.



Joe Trippi: Crowley 'Correcting' Romney on Libya Looked Like 'The Ref Just Threw the Flag' | NewsBusters.org


----------



## Locke11_21 (Oct 16, 2012)

The biggest things I saw from this debate were, Obama did a much better job, but as Joe Trippi, advisor to the Howard Dean Campaign(when Dean ran for prez), said, Obama was strong, but it wasn't enough to sway the direction of voters.  

The biggest thing going in Romney's favor was, Obama tried to be aggressive, hoping the previous debate by Romney was a big bluff.  Romney stood very strong and in the heat of battle, just refused to back down.  What  you saw from Romney in debate #1 was no act, that is just who Romney is.

Obama will not be able to live down that first debate.  Why?  Because they both showed who they really were when dealing with another powerful person, and upon first meeting, Obama will cower away, as where Romney will be poweful, in control and commanding.  The fact remains, Obama needed a 2nd chance to come off as tough.  In a crucial situation, a second chance may not be an option.  

In debate #2, Obama did very good, but he needed a massive win over Romney, and that clearly did not happen.  In fact, Obama needed the moderator to fabricate statemetns in order to save his butt.  

I also watched Frank Luntz do a survey of undecided voters in Las Vegas, NV who watched the debate, they overwhelmingly are now in favor or Romney.

Perhaps the defining moments that edged out a win for Romney in this 2nd debate was, when that one voter asked Obama, why should he vote for him in 2012?  Romney did a great job of establishing Obama's record, a record he can't run from.

Second, the debate over oil where Romney and Obama really got into it, Romney took control and made Obama look real bad, you could tell Obama was intimidated and felt uncomfortable with Romney grilling him and getting in his space.

The biggest thing overall, Romney showed how he debated in the first debate was no act, it was no bluff, that is the man who we need in office.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I think if they're pushing Obama into being very aggressive, it might be a mistake.  He has to talk about Libya, what he's accomplished in the past four years and what he intends to do in the next four years.  Why should we vote for him again.
> ...



Well.... we've seen first hand what kind of brain dead, affirmative action zeroes Osama appointed.


----------



## Listening (Oct 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Watching MSNBC's coverage.



You mean the five monkey's in the cage......?

I've never seen Rachael Maddow more jacked up in all the time I stomached watching her sorry ass.

It's gonna be so fun to see her cry, Ed Shultz have a stroke, and Chris Matthews hang himself come election night.


----------



## Listening (Oct 17, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean like you didn't see the results after Biden didn't win...right....Romney kept rolling and will keep rolling.

Obama showed one thing very clearly in debate 2...he has no f**king plan.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 17, 2012)

I feel that both party's base's were pumped up. This one was nothing more then an opportunity for Obama to show up, and he did. I dont think it will help him to much though.


----------



## Listening (Oct 17, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Gee Suck.  This rates as one of your more intelligent posts.

OUR PRESIDENT is an affirmative action failure and his administration is a pack of liars.  It's gonna be fun to see the press roll out the timeline (again) and show people how Obozo got four people killed and I don't give a f**k if he's offended.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 17, 2012)

Romney said he was for the 100%, opening the door for Obama to finish the debate with Romney's 47% speech. What a dumb move by Willard.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2012)

The local newspaper poll here in Virginia has it 60% to 40% for Obama.

And this is a Republican area.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 17, 2012)

Guess Obama will take Virginia.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Romney said he was for the 100%, opening the door for Obama to finish the debate with Romney's 47% speech. What a dumb move by Willard.



I think Obama would have finished with that anyway, but Romney just made it easy for him.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Guess Obama will take Virginia.



Virgil Goode is making sure of that.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 17, 2012)

Instant Polls: Obama Wins Second Debate - Washington Wire - WSJ


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 17, 2012)

Obama gave stronger rhetoric; but overall just more fluff. And at times he devolved into lies and personal attacks. I think that factor and the overall better substance presented by Romney and the contrast between their records is why a CBS poll showed Romney as the victor with 65 percent.


----------



## Listening (Oct 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Guess Obama will take Virginia.



Sure he will.

Suffolk polling pulled out of VA saying the indicators are that it's Romney's.

But you keep kidding yourself.


----------



## Listening (Oct 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Obama gave stronger rhetoric; but overall just more fluff. And at times he devolved into lies and personal attacks. I think that factor and the overall better substance presented by Romney and the contrast between their records is why a CBS poll showed Romney as the victor with 65 percent.



Here is Obama's plan:

"........................"

You catch that ?


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Carol Crowley corrected her misque and know you look like an idiot of infinite proportions.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, his dad was born in *Mexico*?
> ...



Yes, he made sure he was specific on that one.  To _American_ parents.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 17, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Yup. He didn't identify it as an act of terror. At all.

And when he tried to respond the *moderator* shut him down.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Nice! Nice! Candy  calls out the Liar (Romney).
> ...



I thought Crowley did a good job, both of the men wanted to get their own points in but she pushed them back time after time.  Romney would have gone on for the full 90 plus minutes.  They went over by about 10 minutes.


----------



## Listening (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Obama had more total talk time by about 3 minutes.

Of course talking and saying something are two different things.

You get Obama's plan for the economy ?

Pretty simple.

"........................."

That's it.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Rose garden transcript, it's a draw, he mentions terror at the end but starts off by saying "attack" alone, and of course rice, the un address, I rate romneys statement mostly true
> 
> THE PRESIDENT:* Good morning.* Every day, all across the world, American diplomats and civilians work tirelessly to advance the interests and values of our nation.* Often, they are away from their families.* Sometimes, they brave great danger.
> 
> ...



Also, Ryan and Romney both said it took two weeks for the president to talk about anything regarding this.  Obama cleared that up and Candy as a reporter knows what he said and when.  I don't think it was her trying to cover for the president rather she was saying he wasn't embellishing what he said and when.


----------



## Listening (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Rose garden transcript, it's a draw, he mentions terror at the end but starts off by saying "attack" alone, and of course rice, the un address, I rate romneys statement mostly true
> ...



She agreed with Romney the administration took two weeks to get it's story straight.  She said, Romney was right...just didn't use the right words.

I am so looking forward to the days to come.  The press is going to lay this wide open and show how the Obama administration tried to cover up their incompetence (Congress is already doing the work).  

The next debate...Romney will lay this one wide open.


----------



## Oldguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's a pretty good fact-check link from the New York Times.

On the right, you'll see a box labeled "highlights" and underneath that, issues talked about.  Click on an issue and a box will appear below which shows whether the candidates were telling the whole truth or not.


Complete Video of the Second Presidential Debate Between Romney and Obama - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

Listening said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Where did this 5 point plan come from?  Romney is psychotic.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

Oldguy said:


> Here's a pretty good fact-check link from the New York Times.
> 
> On the right, you'll see a box labeled "highlights" and underneath that, issues talked about.  Click on an issue and a box will appear below which shows whether the candidates were telling the whole truth or not.
> 
> ...



Good post.  I'll go through this a little later but the setup is great.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

I recorded the post debate analysis on MSNBC.  Just so you know, they may be making a little hay about the binder full of womem comment Romndy made..


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I recorded the post debate analysis on MSNBC.  Just so you know, they may be making a little hay about the binder full of womem comment Romndy made..


I think neither won the debate. obama was punchier but romney held his own. I personally think got pretty nasty at times.


----------



## Politico (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching MSNBC of course.



I watch CNN of course. They have the Leftytoon room loaded with the live push button folks. After that I like to tune in to watch the MSNBC pundits do the the circle jerk ahh yeah that it's right there I like to get my shit pushed in folks who would say Obama won even if he got caught with a live boy right on stage.

The reality is anyone with a brain already knows who they are voting for unless they are a retard.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Politico said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching MSNBC of course.
> ...


in end doubt debate changed anything. won,t see much of a bounce either way. romney kept his lead and obama kept himself in the game for now


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

The people now have a sour taste in their mouth about Obama. I expect this likely moved Romney slightly more ahead.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

I say that because most people don't like where the country is right now. Romney poked so many fucking holes in Obama last night it isn't funny.

Most online polls are made up of the bases


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> The people now have a sour taste in their mouth about Obama. I expect this likely moved Romney slightly more ahead.


maybe has moved romney a bit more ahead . but either way even if nothing changes in the poll good for romney

still think first debate will haunt obama forever. romney took control of the election from then on in and he not looked back


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Politico said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching MSNBC of course.
> ...


doubt many people votes were changed last night.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I recorded the post debate analysis on MSNBC.  Just so you know, they may be making a little hay about the binder full of womem comment Romndy made..


both fox and msnbc sadly were very biased in their outlook  after election. very predictable.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

Politico said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Which news channel are you all watching tonight?  I'm watching MSNBC of course.
> ...



So what was the consensus of the focus group on CNN?  Do they show you percentages of their opinion on who won, for example?


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


cnn was very varied. they had obama winning the debate 46 % to 39 ^. He won on who was more likeable and in touch as well but romney was seen as better leader 49% to 46% and better on the ecnomey by 64% to 34%.

so by those numbers doubt debate changed much as it so varied.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

Being liked isn't going to help us out of this mess. Someone knowledgeable is what we want.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Being liked isn't going to help us out of this mess. Someone knowledgeable is what we want.


that is true and i still think romney is front runner. i think a lot of the american people  like president but think romney will do a better job

think romney will win the election but president will give his best to the end.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



hey, psycho 'tard... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nu6VZ9DeVc]President Obama Speaks on the Attack on Benghazi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Being liked isn't going to help us out of this mess. Someone knowledgeable is what we want.



That isn't all there is to him, you just don't want to hear anything else because of your hatred for the man.  Grow up.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I'm tellin ya..


----------



## Ravi (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


Did avatar admit that Mitten lied about this? No? I swear, the two of them (mitten and avatar) give Mormons a bad name. Such liars!


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Being liked isn't going to help us out of this mess. Someone knowledgeable is what we want.
> ...


it can get pretty partisan. i just wish one thing was that president had defended his record more in first debate and explain his plan for next four years. 

still at least he showed up last night and he still fighting to remain in the game.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just re watching this binder of women clip.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I'm just re watching this binder of women clip.



lol.. .


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > zonly1 said:
> ...


Personally agree that it stupid saying he did not called this act of terror. even if he did not use it in full coxtext you can tell he meant it in relation to the libyra issue.

i think romney would have been more effetive in going down the road of why their was different lines coming out of state department over last two weeks rather then wording president used on the day after attack. 

still president going to get this question again next week and it will be longer discussion on it so he be better ready to explain the details of what happened as romney will still be going on this.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just re watching this binder of women clip.
> ...



  Doesn't he know any women?


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2012)

decker said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



i actually wondered why they allowed it to be brought up for the third time at a debate, particularly when it will come up during the next debate, as you said. but romney botched it so badly, i'm not sure he can use it again.

if romney addressed it as you said, the president would have just said that info came in as it came in.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> funny...they just showed the video from the rose garden the day after...
> 
> his words, exactly "no act of terror" will go unpunished and "we will get to the bottom of this".
> 
> sorry charlie...



Obama did not say it was a terrorist act the day after. He barely utter the word terror when he said "no act of terror will go unpunished." Obama did not say he knew the reason for the attack. Also Obama's press secretary said it was a protest in reaction to a anti-muslim video & not a terrorist attack. He said we have no information to suggest it was a pre-planned terrorist attack.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nds0u7WVoE"]President Obama's Press Secretary Benghazi[/ame]


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


true but it would have been tougher to answer as rice kept on saying that video may of played a part in early days.

i think romney can still use it but he going to have to be better at going at president on it then he was last night. he got advantage in next debate as he have more time to go into detail on it as whole debate focused on overseas matters.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

KissMy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > funny...they just showed the video from the rose garden the day after...
> ...


and that what give romney chance to go on attack in next week debate. it be longer time he get to question the president so president need to be ready spend lot of time talking about it

romney did make a mess up asking it last though.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


bit of gaffe their. not big one but a bit of one on his part.


----------



## Bill Angel (Oct 17, 2012)

Presidential Debates...


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Bill Angel said:


> Presidential Debates...


very good post.  sadly sums up congress hatred towards each other these days. neither men last night did anything to change that view.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You don't want to see these murdering terrorists dead?  I sure as hell do.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



So it's against the rules now to say you want to see the terrorist scum, who murdered our ambassador, receive the karma they deserve.  Interesting.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


i am sure all americans want that scum to be killed. shame anything like this gets political but this is election season and so it going to be used.

obama going to have to be ready in next debate as romney still going to go on at him about it


----------



## KissMy (Oct 17, 2012)

decker said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yeah -  Romney appeared rattled by Obama & moderator Candice tag team deception on this, even though Obama tried to deceive. Romney should have attacked hard.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

KissMy said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



She was just correcting his version of the facts.  He needed correcting.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

KissMy said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


i think he messed up due to getting caught in tangle of words rather then attacking over the whole peroid of misinformation from white house . he got second chance next week to go into more detail on in next week debate. so he be better ready and obama need to be more ready to give answer as romney have better line of attack on it.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


i think he was unrise to saying president never used word terrior when he had  even if not clear it was in relation to libya. when you see statement day afterward it pretty clear he meant in relation to the attack

i think romney be better going on the indecision white showed in cause of it and the fact they said video had lot to do with it when it didn,t.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

Obama then spent the next 2 weeks saying it was a fucking video and kissing the asshole of the terrorist. 

Obama can't keep his story straight and shouldn't be allowed another day in the white house.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



You mean lack of fact check? Or rather, in haste to save Obama from a rough question and apparently uncomfortable moment, her deceptive statement? The moderator has NO business interjecting ANYTHING like that.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

KissMy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > funny...they just showed the video from the rose garden the day after...
> ...



He used the term "act of terror".  Synonymous term.



> The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack.  We're working with the government of Libya to secure our diplomats.  I've also directed my administration to increase our security at diplomatic posts around the world.  And make no mistake, we will work with the Libyan government to bring to justice the killers who attacked our people.
> 
> Since our founding, the United States has been a nation that respects all faiths.  We reject all efforts to denigrate the religious beliefs of others.  But there is absolutely no justification to this type of senseless violence.  None.  The world must stand together to unequivocally reject these brutal actsNo *acts of terror* will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character, or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for.
> 
>  President Obama, Rose Garden statement, Sept. 12



Should he have been more forceful while the incident was being investigated?  I don't think so.  You wait to see the evidence.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

decker said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



freedombecki seems to have taken offense at the suggestion that I want to see these terrorists dead, and apparently so do the powers that be here.  I'm not going to argue moderation decision decisions, but I sure stand by my desire to see justice done.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

decker said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Romney will get a second chance next week....but it is too late

Romneys only attack is on what did you know and when did you know it

Obama has made it clear that his response is going to be....I am the President, I am responsible, we will track these people down and we will bring them to justice. I got bin Laden....I will get these guys


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Obama didn't need saving.  There are recordings of his news conference all over the place.  You Republicans are all like Romney, you lie even knowing everyone else already knows the truth.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



No, Romney's other attacks are 'why didn't you heed the ambassadors repeated requests for additional security?' and 'Your own people said in the hearings that budgetary issues had no affect on embassy security in Libya', and 'if you're responsible, then you're responsible for not properly protecting our people and for their deaths.'


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He did not directly call the Libya attack an act of terror in the Rose garden speech. The video and transcript CLEARLY show he only used the word 'terror' once, in a general statement at the end of the speech.

FAIL.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Monday Morning Quarterbacking


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Like you'd be saying that if the situation were reversed


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



He was just waving her away every so often, I'm sure she just had to tell him he didn't have his facts straight once again.  He is a bully and he was quite disrespectful of the president.  You might see that at some point today if you can bring yourself to change the channel for 5 minutes.  

Fox News is almost as bad as Rush Limbaugh and Glenn Beck when it comes to factual reporting.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Fail: I don't watch Fox News or listen to Rush & Glen.

I watched the debate on CNN & their timers showed Obama talked 5 minutes longer than Romney. Every time Romney tried to get equal time to make his point the moderator Candice would shut him down. She was defiantly trying to make Romney look bad. Romney had to be assertive & step on her toes because she would have shut him out & let Obama do all the talking.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



So you think he should have been more direct about using the term "act of terror" before receiving and reviewing facts?  No wonder you liked Bush.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Why did Ryan vote against the funding to beef up embassy and consulate security, pissant?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Embassy security was NOT affected by any budgetary concerns or constraints, Dickless, as was specified during the hearings.

As for the cuts you are whining about...
Biden


> On the terrorist attacks in Benghazi on the anniversary of 9/11, Biden defended the administrations failure to protect U.S. diplomatic personnel by pleading ignorance: We werent told they wanted more security again. We did not know they wanted more security again. In fact, the U.S. security chief in Libya repeatedly asked for additional protection, a fact to which he has testified before Congress. The office of Ambassador Chris Stevens, who was murdered in the attacks, sent a cable specifically detailing concerns about the deteriorating security situation in Benghazi. The embassy put together a memo requesting that its security support team not be withdrawn; both the ambassador and the head of that team argued that its absence would make the functioning of the mission impossible. But the team was nonetheless withdrawn. The administration was told, and told again.
> 
> *Compounding his mendacity, Biden claimed that Ryan had proposed cuts to embassy security budgets. The proposal in question does not even mention embassy security, only a 19 percent total reduction in nondefense discretionary spending. Nobody ever suggested applying that 19 percent evenly across everything from Sesame Street to diplomatic missions in the Middle East, and Biden knows that.*



dumb ass.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So, Obama claims he called it an act of terror in this speech (which he didn't), before receiving and reviewing facts?

You're an idiot... whining about what I supposedly want Obama to say 'before receiving and reviewing facts', and ignoring the fact Obama claims he DID say something before 'receiving and reviewing facts'.

Hypocritical douche.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Hypocricy, wouldn't you say?

Recommending slashing of embassy security funding and then whining about a lack of embassy security

Is Embassy security a priority with Republicans or not?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Did you even read what you BOLDED? I put the important part in RED for you. maybe you'll see that.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Like most Americans, I gave Bush the benefit of the doubt after 9-11

It is obvious that Republicans would not have done the same


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Can you answer this?

why didn't Obama heed the ambassadors repeated requests for additional security?

I'd sincerely like to hear your answer.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I also thought Obama's point about Romney being more socially extreme than Bush was well taken.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Jason Chaffetz Admits House GOP Cut Funding For Embassy Security: 'You Have To Prioritize Things'

On Wednesday morning, CNN anchor Soledad O'Brien asked the Utah Republican if he had "voted to cut the funding for embassy security."

"Absolutely," Chaffetz said. "Look we have to make priorities and choices in this country. We have&#8230;15,000 contractors in Iraq. We have more than 6,000 contractors, a private army there, for President Obama, in Baghdad. And we&#8217;re talking about can we get two dozen or so people into Libya to help protect our forces. When you&#8217;re in tough economic times, you have to make difficult choices. You have to prioritize things.&#8221;

For the past two years, House Republicans have continued to deprioritize the security forces protecting State Department personnel around the world. In fiscal year 2011, lawmakers shaved $128 million off of the administration's request for embassy security funding. House Republicans drained off even more funds in fiscal year 2012 -- cutting back on the department's request by $331 million.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



True

Bush was not concerned over whether women could get contraceptives


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



What a lying little pissant you are.  He did say it was an act of terror.  It was, regardless whether it was a spontaneous vigilante mob or a directed act of the right wing theocrats of al Qaeda.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Jason Chaffetz (R-Utah) says you're a lying little suck ass.



> What Ryan didn't mention is the fact that House Republicans cut funding for embassy security, as Rep. Jason Chaffetz (R-Utah) acknowledged this week.
> 
> "Absolutely," Chaffetz told CNN when asked whether he voted to lower funds. "Look we have to make priorities and choices in this country. We have  15,000 contractors in Iraq. We have more than 6,000 contractors, a private army there, for President Obama, in Baghdad. And were talking about can we get two dozen or so people into Libya to help protect our forces. When youre in tough economic times, you have to make difficult choices. You have to prioritize things.
> 
> In fiscal year 2011, lawmakers shaved $128 million off of the administration's request for embassy security funding. House Republicans drained off even more funds in fiscal year 2012 -- cutting back on the department's request by $331 million. As the Washington Post noted, for fiscal year 2013, "the GOP-controlled House proposed spending $1.934 billion for the State Departments Worldwide Security Protection program -- well below the $2.15&#8201;billion requested by the Obama administration."


----------



## Bill Angel (Oct 17, 2012)

Is Romney "talking out of both sides of his mouth?"

 He made the statement on the right at last night's debate.
He made the statement on the left at a "Values Voters Summit" on Oct 8, 2011


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Who cares if a woman has to pay for the pill herself and let's face it government should not be funding abortion factories.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, I don't believe Romney is that concerned it's just that damn pandering to the teaparty.  Nobody ever took them that seriously before, how could real Conservatives let them take over like this.


----------



## RoadVirus (Oct 17, 2012)

Hahaha...Obama had to be rescued by a girl!

"Moderator lady! Mitt's being mean to me on Libya!!!"


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Progressive women must be retarded that they don't know they sell condoms and the pill in drug stores.....


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



U.S. official says superiors worked against effort to boost Benghazi security - CNN.com


> Eric Nordstrom, the one-time regional security officer, told the House Oversight Committee that he had a disheartening conversation with the regional director of the agency's Bureau of Near Eastern Affairs when he requested additional manpower for the facility.
> 
> "I said, 'Jim, you know what makes it most frustrating about this assignment? It's not the hardships. It's not the gunfire. It's not the threats. It's dealing and fighting against the people, programs, and personnel who are supposed to be supporting me," Nordstrom said.
> 
> He also told the State Department officer, "'For me, the Taliban is on the inside of the building."





Libya Security Lapse: The Budget for Embassy Security Is Not Responsible


> According to the fiscal year (FY) 2013 Congressional Budget Justification Department of State Operations (p. 11), overall funding for those programs has increased sharply over the past decade. Indeed, Worldwide Security Protection is more than double what it was a decade ago. Despite reductions from budget peaks in FY 2009 and FY 2010, both budget lines are higher than in FY 2008. (continues below chart)












Top Revelations from Libya Hearing - By Katrina Trinko - The Corner - National Review Online


> &#8220;It has been suggested that budget cuts are responsible for a lack of security in Benghazi, and I&#8217;d like to ask Miss Lamb,&#8221; said Representative Dana Rohrabacher (R., Calif.). &#8220;You made this decision personally. Was there any budget consideration and lack of budget which lead you not to increase the number of people in the security force there?&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;No, sir,&#8221; said Lamb.




http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/329977/top-revelations-libya-hearing-katrina-trinko


> 5. Nordstrom and Lieutenant Colonel Andrew Wood, a Utah National Guard member who had led a security team in Libya , were both frustrated by the lack of support from the State Department on granting security requests. &#8220;Mr. Nordstrom, do you think they were ever going to give you what you wanted?&#8221; asked Representative Jim Jordan (R., Ohio). &#8220;What do you think would warrant them saying &#8220;You know what, these guys know what they&#8217;re talking about and we&#8217;re going to meet their request?&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Thank you for asking that question,&#8221; responded Nordstrom. &#8220;I actually had that conversation when I came back on leave and for training in February. I was told by the Regional Director for Near Eastern Affairs that there had &#8216;only been one incident involving an American&#8217; where he was struck by celebratory fire, it was one of Colonel Wood&#8217;s employees. The takeaway from that, for me and my staff, it was abundantly clear, we were not going to get resources until the aftermath of an incident. And the question that we would ask is, again, &#8216;How thin does the ice have to get before someone falls through?&#8217;&#8221;


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2012)

So where are all the shit-talkers who were saying being questioned on Benghazi was going to be the President's undoing?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 17, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



You Lie! - Obama did not call the Benghazi attack an act of terror until he was busted weeks later still trying to cover up his failure.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Who cares if a woman has to pay for the pill herself and let's face it government should not be funding abortion factories.



The government isn't paying for contraceptive abortions, simpleton.  Contraception is a medical choice, and is not abortion.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



So, you approve of him saying it was an act of terror (which he did not) 'before receiving and reviewing facts'? You approve of shooting first and aiming later? Got it.

Dickless Fuck.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> So where are all the shit-talkers who were saying being questioned on Benghazi was going to be the President's undoing?



Obama nailed them when he said he was going to get the sons of bitches who did this and that he always does


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Romney thinks he can win by whining and Monday Morning Quarterbacking?

Good luck to him


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...




No, you know who lied? Mittens, who was going along with a falsehoo only Fox News was peddling. And guess what: he called out on it on primetime TV in front of millions of potential voters. 

And there's nothing Mittens or his wingnut backers can do about it, either.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



You're an idiot, as well as a lying piece of shit.

*Yesterday, our U.S. diplomatic post in Benghazi, Libya, was attacked. Heavily armed militants assaulted the compound and set fire to our buildings. American and Libyan security personnel battled the attackers together. Four Americans were killed. They included Sean Smith, a Foreign Service information management officer, and our Ambassador to Libya Chris Stevens. We are still making next of kin notifications for the other two individuals.
 Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton, State Department Treaty room, Sept. 12

The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack.  We're working with the government of Libya to secure our diplomats.  I've also directed my administration to increase our security at diplomatic posts around the world.  And make no mistake, we will work with the Libyan government to bring to justice the killers who attacked our people.
Since our founding, the United States has been a nation that respects all faiths.  We reject all efforts to denigrate the religious beliefs of others.  But there is absolutely no justification to this type of senseless violence.  None.  The world must stand together to unequivocally reject these brutal actsNo acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character, or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for.
 President Obama, Rose Garden statement, Sept. 12 *


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Yes, I do.  It was an act of terror whether it was a a spontaneous act of a vigilante mob or a a directed attack of of the the right wing theocrats of al Qaeda.  By waiting until the evidence came in, he now knows it was the right wing theocrats that murdered our ambassador.  I won't say "kill the motherfuckers", since, according to you, that would be against the board rules.  I will say I want OUR PRESIDENT to target the individuals responsible.  Will you report me for that statement?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 17, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> So where are all the shit-talkers who were saying being questioned on Benghazi was going to be the President's undoing?


He had to be bailed out by the "moderator" and a shill audience that wasn't supposed to applaud anything, after getting called out on lying his ass off.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Obama acting like a child and constantly running to the moderator when Romney got to tough on him was pathetic.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Oddball said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > So where are all the shit-talkers who were saying being questioned on Benghazi was going to be the President's undoing?
> ...



It was funny when both Obama and Crowley simultaneously came back at Romney with ...Are you sure you want to say that?  Lets go to the tapes

Romney looked like a fucking idiot. Almost as bad as when he first chimed in on the night of the attacks

Once again, Romney demonstrated he is not ready for prime time


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Obama acting like a child and constantly running to the moderator when Romney got to tough on him was pathetic.



I seem to remember Romney was the one whining like a lunch room monitor that "the rules say this....the rules say this...not FAIR"


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 17, 2012)

Barry remains toast...

Even a partisan media hack like Crowley couldn't save this sinking ship...

Barry Lied - People Died

Stick a fork in him...  It's over...  End of an error...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Ok... so we have your partisanship clear now. You fully approve of the President saying something BEFORE he has all the facts... (even though in this case, he did NOT call the specific attack an act of terror in the Rose garden speech, like he claimed during the debate).


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing the Empty Suit known as 0bama said won over any independents or undecideds...

Start putting away the breakables, libs, so you're not tempted to throw anything on election night...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



the 'acts of terror' comment was general in nature, as you'd see if you took your head out of Obama's rectum, Dickless.

SHOW ME WHERE OBAMA SPECIFICALLY SAID 'THE ATTACK ON OUR EMBASSY IN LIBYA WAS AN ACT OF TERROR'...

Dumb ass.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama acting like a child and constantly running to the moderator when Romney got to tough on him was pathetic.
> ...



Gee who would have thought that someone thinks the rules be followed
??????


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 17, 2012)

Look for Team Zero to be hitting states that were once though safe for him...

The Desperation Tour...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



typical libtard response. Pointing out the complete clusterfuck of a foreign policy failure of Obama is 'Monday morning quarterbacking'.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Look for Team Zero to be hitting states that were once though safe for him...
> 
> The Desperation Tour...



uh huh... we can pretend that... 

meanwhile, he's still got over a 60% probability of winning according to fivethirtyeight... and intrade agrees.

not a bad position to be in.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Sounded like a little pussy didn't he?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Second time Romney got his ass handed to him in trying to politicize the Libya tragedy

Think he has learned from his mistakes?


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



nah...he'll try to do it again at the foreign policy debate.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Look for Team Zero to be hitting states that were once though safe for him...
> ...



After last night, Obama will be back on track anyway.  Can't wait for those fucking polls at Real Clear to change.  They just keep those old polls on the list to keep these two in a seemingly tight race.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Look for Team Zero to be hitting states that were once though safe for him...
> ...



Don't bet the house, Jilly...  He is not going to get a D+7 turnout like 2008...

Barry has the base, but NOT the independents...  NOT the Reagan democrats...

He's not seen as a leader in any category...

His performance did nothing to sway people to pull the lever for him...

You know I love ya, but start getting used to saying President Romney....


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Only a idiot progressive would call someone a pussy for not being a douche bag that ignores rules.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 17, 2012)

hazlnut said:


>



obama: "I have a plan, but you have to reelect me before you can read it"


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Oct 17, 2012)

Barry and facts just have no relationship what so ever.  The part about the oil leases on federal lands, gas prices... my God he's the President of the United States and either A: He's really stupid, or B: He's lying like a freakin rug.  Any takers on both A and B?  Crowley showed her bias with the Libya thing.  She is wrong and she stands up for Barry.  Gee, color me surprised (NOT! - Another CNN hack).

Romney had a thousand openings to land a major blow and didn't take the opportunity.  Course, he's fighting both Barry and Crowley so he has his hands full.

At least 'Uncle Joe' was entertaining... really ignorant, but entertaining.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 17, 2012)

Oddball said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > So where are all the shit-talkers who were saying being questioned on Benghazi was going to be the President's undoing?
> ...



Are they now making tin foil asshats?


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



bubbalah... unlike the rightwingnuts who really have no interest in any discussion beyond their efforts at annoying lefties... (notice i used the word 'efforts' there)... i have never once thought anything was a given.

i think you will see a close election and i am fairly certain you will be wringing your hands when they call ohio for the president. will it be a late night? maybe. we'll see... 

and while the president may not have 'swayed' people to him, he did stop the bleed... and romney is just a snotty unlikeable jerk... him trying to bully the moderator seems to be a pattern... people don't like that either... particularly women who you desperately need.

reality: if people liked mitt, he'd already have a slam dunk. 

but the economy is improving... the rightwing meme makes it look like, as they said from day one, they want us to fail. 

that isn't helpful or anything that should garner respect.

so anyway, gomez, its far from over... and it's going to be a lloooooong 3 weeks.

cheers.

*edit* for me every issue comes back to the supreme court... and the thought of mittens using it as currency to pay back the religious right is sickening. 

just how it is. *hugs*


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


There are states that will be going red that were considered safe for 0bama...  Guarenteed...  Watch where Barry goes down the stretch...



> and while the president may not have 'swayed' people to him, he did stop the bleed...


Yet to be seen...  check back in a few days..



> and romney is just a snotty unlikeable jerk... him trying to bully the moderator seems to be a pattern... people don't like that either... particularly women who you desperately need.


Puhleeze..  Crowley is an 0bama hack...  Proved how much the media is in the bag for 0bama...  What an embarrassment...



> reality: if people liked mitt, he'd already have a slam dunk.
> 
> but the economy is improving... the rightwing meme makes it look like, as they said from day one, they want us to fail.


No, it's not improving...  Only the left thinks it is while out of work people on both sides struggle to pay the bills or ffind a full-time job... 



> that isn't helpful or anything that should garner respect.
> 
> so anyway, gomez, its far from over... and it's going to be a lloooooong 3 weeks.
> 
> cheers.


*cheers*



> *edit* for me every issue comes back to the supreme court... and the thought of mittens using it as currency to pay back the religious right is sickening.
> 
> just how it is. *hugs*


SCOTUS is huge for me too...  We just have different opinions on who should be on the bench...  Night and day differences....lol

*hug*


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2012)

Oddball said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > So where are all the shit-talkers who were saying being questioned on Benghazi was going to be the President's undoing?
> ...



Oh no.

Mittens wanted to call the Prez out on some kind of Watergate-style conspiracy and instead he *whiffed*.Right on national TV. Right in front of millions.

That's what happened and that's how our so-called Liberal Media is reporting it, too.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Obama acting like a child and constantly running to the moderator when Romney got to tough on him was pathetic.



Hey, I'm just curious: are you and others on here really pushing this spin because you believe it or are you just incapable of admitting your guy fucked up?


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama acting like a child and constantly running to the moderator when Romney got to tough on him was pathetic.
> ...



The ones who whine after these things are generally the ones whose guy lost.


----------



## Toro (Oct 17, 2012)

Yesterday before the debates, Obama was at 61% chance of being re-elected on Intrade.  This morning, he is at 65%.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> There are states that will be going red that were considered safe for 0bama...  Guarenteed...  Watch where Barry goes down the stretch...



those states didn't go for dems the prior two elections, did they? nope. they didn't.




> Yet to be seen...  check back in a few days..



fair enough



> Puhleeze..  Crowley is an 0bama hack...  Proved how much the media is in the bag for 0bama...  What an embarrassment...



i disagree...she stomped on both their necks. you just don't like that didn't let romney bully her like he did to lehrer. now THAT was a joke. also, anyone 'in the bag' for obama wouldn't have started with libya. would they have? you do know she picked the questions. they had almost exactly equal air time... they got cut off almost equally... 

you just don't like your candidate's answers.



> No, it's not improving...  Only the left thinks it is while out of work people on both sides struggle to pay the bills or ffind a full-time job...



i don't know why the right is so vested in seeing us as failures. well, yes, i do. but let's talk about reality and not the talking points... 

the stock market is doubled
GM doing well (i know how the right hates hearing that so i like putting it up front, forgive me that bit of self-indulgence).
the housing market is up for the first time since the last administration
employment is down to 7.8%

now we can argue about the habitually unemployed and underemployed; we can argue about how to fix that; we can argue about the difficulty of paying student loans back when getting decent paying entry level jobs is so difficult.

but that isn't the sole fault of this president... not when even something as simple as raising the debt ceiling became an exercise in brinksmanship. do i think he should have done better being fired up and communicating... hell yeah. 

but even with that... i've gotten a promotion and a raise since he took office
my husband got two promotions, along with raises, since he took office
my family's business is doing incredibly well, (knock wood and all that stuff)
and when i ask my rightwing dad and brother what's so terrible, and what he's done that anyone before him hasn't done...they sputter... they get annoyed... they tell me i'm not a 'job creator'. lol.. but really, reagan raised taxes 7 times. and taxes were 4% higher when clinton was president... going back to that rate at least for part of the population is common sense.. no matter what grover norquist says. and, sweetheart, before you ask me to give up all the things that make MY life easier and better... like roads, reasonable tolls and transit fares, funding to schools... funding at my place of employment which has gotten it's butt kicked because of cuts in federal funds to the state... 

before you make those things worse for me, don't you think it's reasonable for there to be shared sacrifice? so again, other than the ranting and raving, i'm not seeing what's been so bad. he's not a 'great' president in the way that bill clinton was great... but he's fine. certainly better than the alternative.... which also brings with it the evisceration of every supreme court case that made me decide to be a lawyer.

true story.



> SCOTUS is huge for me too...  We just have different opinions on who should be on the bench...  Night and day differences....lol
> 
> *hug*



i am always going to err on the side of the right to privacy.

go back to griswold v connecticut and loving v virginia

do you think those cases should be reversed?

because that's what we're talking about if people like scalia and thomas decide there is no right of privacy.

to me, the right of privacy is the cornerstone of our rights as citizens. 

roe v wade struck a balance between when a woman's right to exercise dominion over her own body stopped and the governmental interest kicked in... it was fair then and it is fair now. and this really is a medical issue. it shouldn't be a political issue at all. 

your personhood laws would have prevented me from having my son... also a true story. is that being pro-life?

why does the right only like government when it tells women what to do? surely i don't need some government to make my moral judgments for me.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 17, 2012)

Toro said:


> Yesterday before the debates, Obama was at 61% chance of being re-elected on Intrade.  This morning, he is at 65%.



Intrade had the overturn of 0bamacare at 75% 2 hours before SCOTUS ruled...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...




Mitt looked naked on that stage

This one will be replayed for years


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

Romney reminds the American people just how bad of a president Obama is. This is why Romney won, SLIGHTLY, but a win.

We went from first to seventh in competitiveness
Triple A to Double A plus
23 million out of work
Most part time jobs being created
Lying to the American people for two weeks. I don't give a damn if he said "terrorizing" in the rose garden. The fucker still shit on the first amendment.

Is this what liberal economics looks like??? It doesn't make us better off.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday before the debates, Obama was at 61% chance of being re-elected on Intrade.  This morning, he is at 65%.
> ...



but fivethirtyeight.com has him in the 60's, too... and that's without the effects, if any, of last night's debate.

Election Forecasts - FiveThirtyEight Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## KissMy (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> I disagree...she stomped on both their necks. you just don't like that didn't let Romney bully her like he did to lehrer. now THAT was a joke. also, anyone 'in the bag' for Obama wouldn't have started with Libya. would they have? you do know she picked the questions. they had almost exactly equal air time... they got cut off almost equally...



That is not true. According to CNN time keepers Obama got 5 minutes more time than Romney. That is about 10% more time Obama had to sell his bs than Romney had.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > There are states that will be going red that were considered safe for 0bama...  Guarenteed...  Watch where Barry goes down the stretch...
> ...


Which states?  I didn't mention any...  But I do believe PA, WI and possibly ME will go red in November...  Maybe more but I'm liking the runup in those places as we get closer...  Barry has to spend precious dollars in states he considered a lock....  Yikes!




> i disagree...she stomped on both their necks. you just don't like that didn't let romney bully her like he did to lehrer. now THAT was a joke. also, anyone 'in the bag' for obama wouldn't have started with libya. would they have? you do know she picked the questions. they had almost exactly equal air time... they got cut off almost equally...
> 
> you just don't like your candidate's answers.


The Lybia Crowley reaction solidified my opinion of her, a complete in the bag 0bama hack...   She tried to save 0bama, but it turns out Romney was right and she ate crow...  She interrupted Romney 22 times and 0bama 9 times...  0bama had almost 5 minutes more speaking time last night than Romney (CNN's debate clock)...

Romney was the same confident Romney he was in Debate 1 and it showed in the after-debate polls where he took every category from the economy to leadership...



> > No, it's not improving...  Only the left thinks it is while out of work people on both sides struggle to pay the bills or ffind a full-time job...
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know why the right is so vested in seeing us as failures. well, yes, i do. but let's talk about reality and not the talking points...


You'll have to join me in reality then....  Just because you and your family are making out ok doesn't mean the rest of the country is...  Lots of "1%"-ers are able to do better for themselves...



> the stock market is doubled
> GM doing well (i know how the right hates hearing that so i like putting it up front, forgive me that bit of self-indulgence).
> the housing market is up for the first time since the last administration
> employment is down to 7.8%


*  The poor don't really care about the stock market....  Besides, any gains made are overtaxed...
*  GM is losing their shirt overseas, the VOLT is a giant waste of money, but at least their top management is pulling in good coin!
* Forclosures are way up, home values are way down...  Sucks for people trying to refinance when their value is less than what they owe...
* U6, the unmanipulated measure, remains astronomically high...  and a 7.8% U3 is NOT a good thing...  We all know folks out of work...  And now college kids can't even find P/T work because all the folks older than them are snatching up anything they can get... 



> now we can argue about the habitually unemployed and underemployed; we can argue about how to fix that; we can argue about the difficulty of paying student loans back when getting decent paying entry level jobs is so difficult.
> 
> but that isn't the sole fault of this president... not when even something as simple as raising the debt ceiling became an exercise in brinksmanship. do i think he should have done better being fired up and communicating... hell yeah.


It IS the fault of this President...  Writing checks with no money in the checking account is wrong at home and wrong for the government...  It was wrong when Boooooosh did it and it's wrong when Barry does it...  The left complained about Bush's spending, but this time it's different...  As long as Solyndra and other green failures get their cash, it's all good, right?



> but even with that... i've gotten a promotion and a raise since he took office
> my husband got two promotions, along with raises, since he took office
> my family's business is doing incredibly well, (knock wood and all that stuff)
> and when i ask my rightwing dad and brother what's so terrible, and what he's done that anyone before him hasn't done...they sputter... they get annoyed... they tell me i'm not a 'job creator'. lol.. but really, reagan raised taxes 7 times. and taxes were 4% higher when clinton was president... going back to that rate at least for part of the population is common sense.. no matter what grover norquist says. and, sweetheart, before you ask me to give up all the things that make MY life easier and better... like roads, reasonable tolls and transit fares, funding to schools... funding at my place of employment which has gotten it's butt kicked because of cuts in federal funds to the state...


I'm happy you and yours are able to do well in a terrible economy...  You are the exception and not the rule...  Kids out of school looking for full-time work are completely screwed...  Seeing it firsthand, so don't try to blow smoke up my ass...  A good education used to mean you stood a good chance of landing something in your field in a reasonable timeframe after grad...  Now it's part-time doing anything to pay car insurance and gas while living at home because there's no way to afford to be on your own...



> roe v wade struck a balance between when a woman's right to exercise dominion over her own body stopped and the governmental interest kicked in... it was fair then and it is fair now. and this really is a medical issue. it shouldn't be a political issue at all.


I have no problem with abortion for medical reasons / life of mother and such...  If it's for birth control, I have an issue..  My belief comes from my faith and moral conscience that tells me it's wrong to take an innocent life...




> your personhood laws would have prevented me from having my son... also a true story. is that being pro-life?


What law or potential law would have "prevented" you from having a child?



> why does the right only like government when it tells women what to do? surely i don't need some government to make my moral judgments for me.


I know faith is a personal experience, but how does your feelings jive with your faith?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2012)

The whole debate was geared to get Obama good coverage.....What you progressives have to ask yourselves is this ...With the whole set up being made to Obama's advantage from the questions and moderator to the crowd they had in attendance how come Obama didn't do better? He still stuttered and was incoherent most of the times...Not to mention out right lied several times and ignorantly thinks the american people dont know how to use Google or Bing. All Obama did was give the hardcore lefties a boner.....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

Leftist economic idea's=fail. 

That's what this debate really comes down to.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Leftist economic idea's=fail.
> 
> That's what this debate really comes down to.



Like "Trickle Down"??


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> The whole debate was geared to get Obama good coverage.....What you progressives have to ask yourselves is this ...With the whole set up being made to Obama's advantage from the questions and moderator to the crowd they has ion attendance how come Obama didn't do good? He still stuttered and was incoherent most of the times...Not to mention out right lied several times and ignorantly thinks the american people dont know how to use Google or Bing. All Obama did was give the hardcore lefties a boner.....


in the end gop remain in control of this election despite obama good peformance

some understandable very happy conservatives on here.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist economic idea's=fail.
> ...



1# It takes "capital"(cash) to open a business(cost of making stuff, cost of the employee's, ect.). 
2# The rich don't have to stay in this country. They don't have to invest in our country, so to get them to invest we do in fact have to make them happy.  Look at france to understand what they do. 

Why did they outsource??? It's true the rich are greedy....But it is they that have us over the barrel.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2012)

decker said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The whole debate was geared to get Obama good coverage.....What you progressives have to ask yourselves is this ...With the whole set up being made to Obama's advantage from the questions and moderator to the crowd they has ion attendance how come Obama didn't do good? He still stuttered and was incoherent most of the times...Not to mention out right lied several times and ignorantly thinks the american people dont know how to use Google or Bing. All Obama did was give the hardcore lefties a boner.....
> ...



What good performance?????? The only thing he can slightly call good was his splitting hairs about him SAYING terror in the rose garden....Even then he needed the fat cow to bring it home.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

decker said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The whole debate was geared to get Obama good coverage.....What you progressives have to ask yourselves is this ...With the whole set up being made to Obama's advantage from the questions and moderator to the crowd they has ion attendance how come Obama didn't do good? He still stuttered and was incoherent most of the times...Not to mention out right lied several times and ignorantly thinks the american people dont know how to use Google or Bing. All Obama did was give the hardcore lefties a boner.....
> ...



I think Obama did ok, but Romney sliced into his record on national t.v.

Win for Romney

That is the opinion of someone that wants this country to remain number one.


----------



## decker (Oct 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


well you should be happy as romney near finish line now.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2012)

decker said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Your going to have to get used to referring to Romney as the president soon


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2012)

This bit of Chuck Pierce is way too good not to share:




> But not even I expected Romney to let his entitled, Lord-of-the-Manor freak flag fly as proudly as he did on Tuesday night. He got in the president's face. He got in Crowley's face. That moment when he was hectoring the president about the president's pension made him look like someone to whom the valet has brought the wrong Mercedes.
> 
> *"You'll get your chance in a moment. I'm still speaking."*
> 
> ...




Read more: America Has Now Met the Many Romneys, and America Knows They Can Get Their Asses Kicked: At the Debate


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> What in the hell was Secretary of State Hillary Clinton thinking when she issued orders of no bullets in the embassies in a terrorist country in which the very ambassador who was assassinated requested backup several times before the actual assassination.



Libya is not seen as a terrorist country...


----------



## Toro (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday before the debates, Obama was at 61% chance of being re-elected on Intrade.  This morning, he is at 65%.
> ...



That's why they are probabilities and not certainties.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



1. None of that is taxable
2. The rich are welcome to leave. I see more coming in than leaving


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> The whole debate was geared to get Obama good coverage.....What you progressives have to ask yourselves is this ...With the whole set up being made to Obama's advantage from the questions and moderator to the crowd they had in attendance how come Obama didn't do better? He still stuttered and was incoherent most of the times...Not to mention out right lied several times and ignorantly thinks the american people dont know how to use Google or Bing. All Obama did was give the hardcore lefties a boner.....



Romney is responsible for his performance last night. Just like Obama was responsible for his performance in the first debate

Stop making excuses, it makes you look like a little bitch


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> The whole debate was geared to get Obama good coverage.....What you progressives have to ask yourselves is this ...With the whole set up being made to Obama's advantage from the questions and moderator to the crowd they had in attendance how come Obama didn't do better? He still stuttered and was incoherent most of the times...Not to mention out right lied several times and ignorantly thinks the american people dont know how to use Google or Bing. All Obama did was give the hardcore lefties a boner.....



No, actually he won.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



The president did exactly what he needed to do. 

Even before he won last nights debate, the polls were trending in the presidents favor, as documented by fivethirtyeight. 

Obamas success Tuesday will likely keep the positive numbers in his direction.


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2012)

Like him or not, I think Erick Erickson's got this one right:

At Best a Fleeting Tie for Obama. The Reality is a Cancer on His Campaign | RedState



> At Best a Fleeting Tie for Obama. The Reality is a Cancer on His Campaign
> 
> By: Erick Erickson (Diary)  |  October 17th, 2012 at 12:31 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2012)

You WON'T like this guy, but  *HE* nails it:




> *4.* Obama's best moment was when he went right to where Romney lives. Regarding Romney's tax plan, Obama said, "Governor Romney was a very successful investor. If somebody came to you, Governor, with a plan that said, here, I want to spend $7 or $8 trillion, and then we're going to pay for it, but we can't tell you until maybe after the election how we're going to do it, you wouldn't take such a sketchy deal and neither should you, the American people," and that was the kind of pimp slap that'd make even the most hardened pimp flinch in sympathy. Everyone is talking about the Libya/"acts of terror" moment as the key. That was orgasmic in its pure evisceration of Romney, but, really, Mitt didn't recover after this smacking.





> *6.* It bears saying that if Mitt Romney became a governor in 2003 and didn't know any women who could take a position in his administration, then Mitt Romney has never given a damn about women he can't fuck. And, with the "binders full of women" already much-mocked, maybe someone can also inform Romney that if you are directing people to search for women to fill jobs, that's affirmative action.
> 
> *7.* It also bears saying that Obama's answer that connected women's health issues with economic and family issues was beautiful. In a night of truly strong answers, it was nearly everything anyone concerned with the real lives of real women could have asked for.



I luvs me some Rude One, I do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2012)

*I know what kind of man Romney is, but people need to understand what kind of a man Obama is. *


Read all about it...Obama spins and lies!!!!


Time line of lies!

Obama's Benghazi Lies - Home

Destroys Obama's case. It wasn't about a fucking terrorist attack, BUT the protest over our freedom of speech.

On the 13th he was talking about the protest when he said terrorized. 

Susan Rice said on the 16th that this wasn't a pre-planned attack. LIES

On the 18th Obama went on the letterman show and blamed our first amendment for the attack. LIES!!!

If the terrorized was supposed to mean a terrorist attack. Well, Obama sure inserted his foot in his ass.

Clinton on the 21st was the first to say it was a Terrorist attack. SPIN!

 Obama on the view on the 25th said it was about the fucking video! Spin some more!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD4a9GHBF_U&feature=related]Carney maintains Libya attack was not preplanned - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPzjayOh-PU&feature=relmfu]Who is responsible for the attack in Benghazi? - YouTube[/ame]



O'shit did Obama fuck up on security?

*Biden blatantly lied about Chris Stevens wanting more Security*
The Fact Checker


* &#8220;We weren&#8217;t told they wanted more security there. We did not know they wanted more security.&#8221;*

&#8212; Biden, speaking of the U.S. diplomatic mission in Libya 

Biden&#8217;s bold statement was directly contradicted by State Department officials just this week, in testimony before a congressional panel and in unclassified cables released by a congressional committee. 

*&#8220;All of us at post were in sync that we wanted these resources,&#8221; said Eric Nordstrom, the top regional security officer in Libya earlier this year. A Utah national guardsman who led a security team, Lt. Col. Andrew Wood, said: &#8220;We felt great frustration that those requests were ignored or just never met.&#8221;*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIxjz5wEcF0]September 12, 2012 - President Obama Speaks on Libya Attacks that killed US Ambassador Chris Stevens - YouTube[/ame]

* @ 5:00-6:20 you can hear the context in which he mentioned terrorism, Romney was correct in his assertation as, in context, Obama was referring to terrorism in general and not specifically the attack*
====

*Candy wasn't even right here as Obama said "terror" in the context of the protest.*



*Crowley to Axelrod: Obama Never Said Benghazi Attack Was 'Act of Terror 
* Breitbart ^ | 17 Oct 2012, 3:44 AM PDT | Tony Lee 
Crowley to Axelrod: Obama Never Said Benghazi Attack Was 'Act of Terror'


> On CNN's "State of the Union" on September 30, Candy Crowley insisted David Axelrod, President Barack Obama's chief strategist, was wrong when Axelrod tried to claim President Barack Obama called the Benghazi attack "an act of terror" on the day after.
> "First, they said it was not planned, it was part of this tape," Crowley said when Axelrod tried to spin her.
> This was Crowley the journalist, unlike the pro-Obama advocate who moderated Tuesday's debate between Obama and Mitt Romney and interjected herself into an argument between Obama and Romney on the exact same issue -- and took Obama's side.
> During the debate, Crowley affirmed Obama's assertion that he referred to the Benghazi attacks as acts of terror on the day after.
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > What in the hell was Secretary of State Hillary Clinton thinking when she issued orders of no bullets in the embassies in a terrorist country in which the very ambassador who was assassinated requested backup several times before the actual assassination.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



That only makes it worse, the libyan security apparatus told them the situation was deteriorating........it was 911, hello........


----------



## Oddball (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > What in the hell was Secretary of State Hillary Clinton thinking when she issued orders of no bullets in the embassies in a terrorist country in which the very ambassador who was assassinated requested backup several times before the actual assassination.
> ...


Really?

You have a brutal dictator overthrown by Muslim fanatics, and you can't see the country deteriorating into an Islamic freakazoid zone?

Y'ever heard the Marine Corps Hymn?...Y'know where the shores of Tripoli are?...Y'know how that reference is historically relevant?

Fuck me!


----------



## Conservative (Oct 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



really? Businesses don't pay any kind of tax on supplies? On raw materials?

I know some business owners that would LOVE to live in a country where they didn't pay any tax on supplies and raw materials.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



It is still deductable


----------



## Ravi (Oct 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What is he smoking? He does live in a country where businesses don't pay taxes on supplies and raw materials.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2012)

Toro said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


which is why it can,t be looked as a guide to the election


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2012)

Matthew said:


> *I know what kind of man Romney is, but people need to understand what kind of a man Obama is. *
> 
> 
> Read all about it...Obama spins and lies!!!!
> ...


romney has a lot going for him on this for next weeks debate


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


i hope so but national polls still look pretty bleak.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Right, neither is Iraq, Iran, Syria and now Egypt...


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2012)

in end deep down it be great see peace in middle east but sadly always seem place full of conflict and war.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 18, 2012)

decker said:


> in end deep down it be great see peace in middle east but sadly always seem place full of conflict and war.



it is what happens when you make nice with murdering fanatics that want all freedom stamped out.....Obama is weak and the murdering bastards know it.


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 20, 2012)

jillian said:


> avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > dick tuck said:
> ...



what lies douche bag? Where's your game.  Pretty weak ass shiite


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 20, 2012)

jillian said:


> avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > dick tuck said:
> ...



you are a dumb fuck to the highest order


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > avatar4321 said:
> ...



He said it again the day after that.  Jillian is right.


----------



## decker (Oct 20, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > in end deep down it be great see peace in middle east but sadly always seem place full of conflict and war.
> ...


i think their were issues with middle east before obama. it something no us president will find easy to bring peace to


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2012)

decker said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



I didnt say he started the problems you idiot I said he made it worse for Americans....


----------



## decker (Oct 20, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


no  need to be rude.  well that your view. i don,t think any us president has made it worse or better over years.

nothing that can bring peace to middle east. only two sides if they both want to can.

that won,t happen in our lifetimes


----------



## m.lewin92 (Oct 20, 2012)

nitroz said:


> I'm going to watch on youtube if I can.
> 
> Remember, Biden used Romney's tactics and won. Obama can come back with a haunting vengeance.


i'm sure that Obama win the election


----------



## m.lewin92 (Oct 20, 2012)

decker said:


> in end deep down it be great see peace in middle east but sadly always seem place full of conflict and war.



Romney just want war especially in iran and middle east!!


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Listening said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



what is moral total talk time?  b/c  he is the king the messiah to part waters yet felt helpless during our econ crisis.  
obama con'ts to act like the narcissist know all jackazz that believes in cloward/piven/alinsky mode of fabian socialism.

Fabian socialis comes Cambrige in england where john maynard keynes theory have still failed.  economy can't spent it's credit on credit to buy out of a recession.


----------

